# iPhone 6 et 6+ : vos réactions



## bompi (9 Septembre 2014)

Bon. Les grands iPhone sont arrivés.
Je vous propose donc d'en discuter ici.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Rien a dire Apple fait du haut de gamme , l'iPhone 6 est très beau 

j'ai une préférence pour le 4,7 Pouces

Reste plus qu'a l'acheté pour ce faire une idée


----------



## Locke (10 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Rien a dire Apple fait du haut de gamme , l'iPhone 6 est très beau
> 
> j'ai une préférence pour le 4,7 Pouces
> 
> *Reste plus qu'a l'acheté pour ce faire une idée*



Au plus bas 709 , ça fait excessivement cher.  Nous sommes dans une période de crise, et Apple matraque ses prix. Certes c'est une nouveauté, mais à quel prix !


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

Les prix sont assez ahurissants mais c'est le cas à chaque fois. Il a fallu que le premier iPhone patine un peu pour que (pour une fois) Apple se décide à en baisser le prix (de 100 doublezons, si je me souviens bien).
Je me dis à chaque fois qu'il y aura bien un moment où les utilisateurs vont arrêter d'acheter des produits aussi chers. Mais jusqu'ici, ça a marché...

Plus que le prix, c'est surtout la mémoire qui va avec. Vendre 409 doublezons un téléphone avec 8 GB (donc un peu moins, forcément, avec le système et les applications par défaut installés) et sans possibilité d'extension, c'est vraiment ça qui me sidère.
On peut noter que pour 332 piastres, on a un iPhone 5 avec 64 GB, sur la boutique de reconditionnés d'Apple... C'est assez tentant.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Au plus bas 709 , ça fait excessivement cher.  Nous sommes dans une période de crise, et Apple matraque ses prix. Certes c'est une nouveauté, mais à quel prix !



Avec les points de fidélités  d'opérateur la note est beaucoup moins élevée 

étrange qu'il n'y est pas de 32 Go


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour vous tous,

Je suis le seul à déplorer que l'iPhone 6 (donc le plus petit) soit plus grand que le 5s ?
Je trouvais déjà le 5s un peu grand, mais encore raisonnable.
Alors certes, je n'ai pas encore eu en main le 6, je ne peux donc pas me faire une idée précise. Mais je vois bien mes collègues qui téléphonent avec des samsungs qui leur cache la moitié du visage et qui sont infoutus de ranger leur téléphone dans leur poche et je me dis que je n'ai pas envie de leur ressembler (même avec le logo de la pomme sur le tel).
Alors, keskissepasse, c'est fini le téléphone à taille humaine ?
On revient au début des téléphones portables où on se trimballait avec un alcatel plus gros que ma tête ?
Je pensais changer mon vieux 4s (enfin, pas si vieux, à peine 3 ans) en prenant un 6.
Ça m'a refroidit.
En même temps je me dis qu'il ne faut pas attendre le 7, des fois qu'Apple décide de le sortir en 2 tailles et que le plus petit soit aussi gros que le 6+.
C'est quoi ce besoin d'avoir plus gros que le voisin.
Bientôt il nous faudra une brouette pour nos (im)portables.
Ça sent le Apple qui suit la concurrence, pas le Apple qui innove.

Et qu'est-ce que ça veut dire d'abandonner les 32 Go pour du 64 Go, tout en gardant le 16 Go ?
Soit ils sont capables de faire du 64 au prix du 32 (et donc du 128 au prix du 64, vous me suivez ?) et donc, le 16 est trop cher.
Soit les prix du 64 et du 128 sont cohérents et donc, le 16 est trop cher.
Dans tous les cas, pour ne pas passer pour un pigeon, l'acheteur se dirigera à minima sur le 64.
Si ça n'est pas clairement nous signifier qu'on nous prends pour des truffes (la bienséance m'empêche ici d'écrire le terme qui me vient à l'esprit), je ne sais pas ce que c'est.

Sinon, oui, c'est une belle bête ce 6. C'est le minimum que l'on demande à la pomme.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

L'écart de prix entre le 16 et le 64  est quand même de 110 


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Septembre 2014)

+1 avec le message de lamainfroide. 






Je n'achète pas un téléphone pour des specs mais pour le côté pratique. Encore bien parce qu'il n'y a rien de transcendant dans ces engins. Et une planche à pain pour téléphone, je trouve ça relativement peu pratique. Force est aussi de constater qu'Apple, comme les constructeurs de PC dont il se moquait tout un temps, fait bien sa com sur la puissance de son processeur. Puis quel "moutonnage" que de suivre bêtement la course aux grandes tailles que se livrent les autres constructeurs de smartphones... Enfin, le design ne me plait guère avec ses courbes façon iPhone originel. Je trouve le profil de l'iPad Air plus réussi. 
Bref, trop grand, pas à mon goût, peu innovant, techniquement moyen et trop cher (encore que le prix d'un appareil qui me plait m'a rarement arrêté), mon iPhone 4S me suivra encore longtemps. :sleep:


----------



## brunnno (10 Septembre 2014)

pourquoi ne pas avoir profité d'un écran plus large pour y glisser une colonne d'icônes en plus ??? (surtout sur le 6+) 

J'aurais bien vu 5 icônes en largeur au lieu de 4... 

_(Un écran plus grand mais avec le même nb de raccoucis à l'affichage c'est dommage)_


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

au sujet de sa taille , j'attend de le prendre en main car il gagne en épaisseur


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

En fait, ce qui m'intéresse dans l'iPhone, c'est surtout son système, que je trouve bien depuis iOS 7. Comme le 4S est bon pour iOS 8, ma motivation pour dépenser des sommes inconsidérées est au plus bas.

À part ça, le 4.7" a l'air raisonnablement taillé, pas trop grand.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

je suis curieux de savoir a combien les opérateurs vont le proposer en renouvellement


----------



## Sly54 (10 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> au sujet de sa taille , j'attend de le prendre en main car il gagne en épaisseur


Il me semblait avoir lu que les nouveaux modèles étaient plus fins que les précédents ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il me semblait avoir lu que les nouveaux modèles étaient plus fins que les précédents ?



oui quand je dis il gagne en épaisseur , je pensais a plus de finesse


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

C'est subtil...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

Je ne sais pas ce que les amateurs vont choisir comme taille d'écran 

Que prendriez vous ?


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

Le 6 (4.7").


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> L'écart de prix entre le 16 et le 64  est quand même de 110 &#8364;


Oui.
Et l'écart de prix entre un 64 et un 128 est de 100&#8364;.
Tu vois où je voulais en venir ?
Pour une centaine d'euros en moins par rapport à un 64 Go, c'est un 32 que tu devrais avoir.

Et pour répondre à la question, ce n'est certainement pas le 6+ que j'aurais envie d'acheter mais plutôt le 6.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Septembre 2014)

J'aime bien la forme, mais pas le reste, loin de moi l'idée de rentrer dans le débat de la taille de l'écran, pour moi (et pour mes pantalons) c'est trop grand. 

L'iphone 5S rentre limite dans mes vestes déjà ...

Petite déception pour l'APN, mais j'attends iOS8 pour me prononcer (la partie logicielle étant aussi importante).


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> J'aime bien la forme, mais pas le reste, loin de moi l'idée de rentrer dans le débat de la taille de l'écran, pour moi (et pour mes pantalons) c'est trop grand.
> 
> L'iphone 5S rentre limite dans mes vestes déjà ...
> 
> Petite déception pour l'APN, mais j'attends iOS8 pour me prononcer (la partie logicielle étant aussi importante).


Très importante en effet. J'attends notamment le partage de données (ou plutôt la mise à disponibilité de données par une application) avec impatience car ça me paraît vraiment une avancée majeure vers un système enfin exploitable, sous réserve que les développeurs utilisent ces nouvelles API.

À part ça, j'attends de les voir en vrai mais je les trouve bien jolis ces iPhone. Ils donnent l'impression d'être agréable à avoir en main (comme mon iPod Touch 5G, qui est vraiment un bel iPod).


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Oui.
> Et l'écart de prix entre un 64 et un 128 est de 100.
> Tu vois où je voulais en venir ?
> Pour une centaine d'euros en moins par rapport à un 64 Go, c'est un 32 que tu devrais avoir.
> ...



Oui j'ai très bien compris , je n'avais pas vu cela de cet angle


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2014)

Mon 5S me convient très bien. Donc ces nouveaux iPhone sont sans doute très bien mais ce ne sera pas pour moi.


----------



## edf84 (10 Septembre 2014)

Perso, ils me plaisent bien ces nouveaux iPhone 6.
Enfin, surtout le 6, car le 6 plus c'est vraiment trop gros pour moi.
Quand aux prix, ils ne me surprennent pas du tout. 
C'est dans la ligné du 5S qui était en entrée de gamme à plus de 700 euro chez Apple pour le 16go.
J'attendais tranquillement avec mon 5 que mon futur iPhone sorte... 
Je vais pouvoir enfin me décider a le remplacer.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2014)

edf84 a dit:


> Perso, ils me plaisent bien ces nouveaux iPhone 6.
> Enfin, surtout le 6, car le 6 plus c'est vraiment trop gros pour moi.
> Quand aux prix, ils ne me surprennent pas du tout.
> C'est dans la ligné du 5S qui était en entrée de gamme à plus de 700 euro chez Apple pour le 16go.
> ...



Idem , je vais prendre le 4,7" en 64 ou 128 go  et le recommander le 12 
J'hésite sur la couleur  , gris ou gris sidéral mon 5S était gris sidéral , j'aime assez


----------



## JediMac (10 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je suis surpris, pas de réaction sur l'autonomie ! Bon je ne connais rien aux smartphones donc encore moins leur autonomie, je n'en ai pas. Mais il me semble que ces nouveaux iPhone ne cassent pas ma baraque. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

J'attendais les iPhone avec écran plus grand et surtout une autonomie qui évite de le charger chaque jour. Il me semble que c'est raté non ? Pourtant j'aimerai bien entrer dans la modernité.

Et quand je vois mon entourage avec de l'Androïd ou du Windows ça me tente pas non plus.


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2014)

Je pense que tu as raison. Malheureusement.


----------



## edf84 (11 Septembre 2014)

Moi je suis surpris par ce message sur l'autonomie ???
Diffcile de parler de l'autonomie de l'iPhone 6 qui n'est pas encore disponible.
On vera ça dans une semaine, quand les premiers auront pu enfin vraiment l'essayer.
Mais il me semble bien que pendant la Keynote ils ont bien parlé d'une autonomie plus importante justement...


----------



## bompi (11 Septembre 2014)

On verra bien avec les premiers tests ce qu'il en est, mais sur le papier ce n'est pas brillant.
Pour le 6+ l'autonomie semble plus importante que pour le 6, en effet. Mais les caractéristiques de ce dernier ont l'air à peine meilleures que celles du 5S.
Autant dire que, sur ce point, Apple ne tient pas compte des problèmes de ses utilisateurs. En conservant (pour une fois) la même épaisseur pour une surface plus grande, il y aurait sans doute de quoi obtenir une autonomie acceptable. C'est (à mes yeux) le troisième point noir de ces appareils, après leur prix et l'impossibilité d'ajouter de la mémoire supplémentaire.


----------



## JediMac (11 Septembre 2014)

edf84 a dit:


> Moi je suis surpris par ce message sur l'autonomie ???
> Diffcile de parler de l'autonomie de l'iPhone 6 qui n'est pas encore disponible.
> On vera ça dans une semaine, quand les premiers auront pu enfin vraiment l'essayer.
> Mais il me semble bien que pendant la Keynote ils ont bien parlé d'une autonomie plus importante justement...



Justement, le fait que ça n'ait pas été évoqué n'est pas des plus rassurants. Mais à défaut de parole de la part d'Apple, mon propos s'appuie sur ses écrits.

Lire du 6+ à gauche au 5c à droite






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h58 ----------




bompi a dit:


> On verra bien avec les premiers tests ce qu'il en est, mais sur le papier ce n'est pas brillant.
> Pour le 6+ l'autonomie semble plus importante que pour le 6, en effet. Mais les caractéristiques de ce dernier ont l'air à peine meilleures que celles du 5S.
> Autant dire que, sur ce point, Apple ne tient pas compte des problèmes de ses utilisateurs. En conservant (pour une fois) la même épaisseur pour une surface plus grande, il y aurait sans doute de quoi obtenir une autonomie acceptable. C'est (à mes yeux) le troisième point noir de ces appareils, après leur prix et l'impossibilité d'ajouter de la mémoire supplémentaire.



+1 
En plus, si l'épaisseur avait été conservée, l'appareil photo n'aurait plus dépassé. Bon de toute façon avec les coques, cette protubérance ne se verra plus, mais quand même quelle obsession de la finesse de la part d'un JY tout en rondeur .

je crois donc que je vais encore attendre pour mettre une liasse sur la table et me rabattre sur un 5 en attendant mieux.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

edf84 a dit:


> Moi je suis surpris par ce message sur l'autonomie ???
> Diffcile de parler de l'autonomie de l'iPhone 6 qui n'est pas encore disponible.
> On vera ça dans une semaine, quand les premiers auront pu enfin vraiment l'essayer.
> Mais il me semble bien que pendant la Keynote ils ont bien parlé d'une autonomie plus importante justement...



Voici un petit tableau comparatif


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2014)

Sans intérêt pour ma part Du made in China à un prix élyséen en plus 
Je suis passé au made in China à un prix made in China
Sans regret


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2014)

Toujours aucuns tarifs chez les opérateurs


----------



## zeusII (11 Septembre 2014)

Quelqu'un sait à quelle heure débute les précommandes demain ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2014)

Javais un iPhone 3 GS jusquà lété 2013. Ce dernier est mort de sa belle mort, et jusqu'à ce jour je vis sans iPhone. Je vais très probablement acquérir un iPhone 6, bien que je trouve ces modèles beaucoup trop grands. Je nai pas de poches assez larges et profondes pour liPhone 6 Plus, quant à liPhone 6, je le trouve lui aussi bien assez dimensionné. 

Alors, à quand un iPhone mini?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Javais un iPhone 3 GS jusquà lété 2013. Ce dernier est mort de sa belle mort, et jusqu'à ce jour je vis sans iPhone. Je vais très probablement acquérir un iPhone 6, bien que je trouve ces modèles beaucoup trop grands. Je nai pas de poches assez larges et profondes pour liPhone 6 Plus, quant à liPhone 6, je le trouve lui aussi bien assez dimensionné.
> 
> Alors, à quand un iPhone mini?



 Les 5S ou 5C, qui sont moins grands (et toujours au catalogue), ne te tentent pas ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2014)

Non, sinon j&#8217;aurais pris un 5S à sa sortie. Ce qui m&#8217;interpelle également, c&#8217;est que le Touch ID, même s&#8217;il n&#8217;est pas obligatoire, est demandé par mal d&#8217;applications, notamment il me semble la nouvelle technologie Apple Pay. On peut, si j&#8217;ai bien compris toujours utiliser un mot de passe, mais jusqu&#8217;à quand?


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Septembre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, sinon jaurais pris un 5S à sa sortie. Ce qui minterpelle également, cest que le Touch ID, même sil nest pas obligatoire, est demandé par mal dapplications, notamment il me semble la nouvelle technologie Apple Pay. On peut, si jai bien compris toujours utiliser un mot de passe, mais jusquà quand?



Longtemps vu qu'il est impossible de démarrer ton iphone sans ce code ...


----------



## Paradise (12 Septembre 2014)

Le Saphir c'est pour le 6S...
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/11/sapphire-display-iphone-6-missed/


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2014)

Je ne fais que passer, mais vous en pensez quoi des prix pratiqués ?

http://www.rtl.fr/culture/web-high-...ys-ou-ils-sont-vendus-le-plus-cher-7774264905


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Je ne fais que passer, mais vous en pensez quoi des prix pratiqués ?
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/culture/web-high-...ys-ou-ils-sont-vendus-le-plus-cher-7774264905



Je suis pas un économiste (dieu merci), mais 10 euros de différence sur un produit de cette somme n'est pas énorme, il est donc relativement logique que la France et l'Allemagne soient les pays où l'iphone est le plus cher. 

La différence de TVA étant faible entre la France et l'Allemagne (0,6%) il faut chercher ailleurs. Sinon l'iphone devrait être à 704, 705 euros. 

Justification possible : 
- Un investissement d'APPLE en France supérieur qu'en Allemagne
- Un plus grand "matraquage publicitaire"
- en France l'iphone touche un plus large public qu'en Allemagne en raison des différentes politiques. 
- Le coût du travail (les charges sociales plus précisément) ? (Si Apple ose dire ça, la société va se faire défoncer, vu qu'on paye la TVA en Irlande pour les biens incorporels, et il faut quand même rajouter ce qui se passe aux Etats-Unis ou APPLE est implanté)


----------



## Locke (12 Septembre 2014)

Non mais attends, tu as la différence avec les USA et le Japon ?

Ce ne sont pas des pays pauvres !


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Non mais attends, tu as la différence avec les USA et le Japon ?
> 
> Ce ne sont pas des pays pauvres !



C'est un critère parmi d'autres (l'économie d'un pays). 

Cependant je vais te montrer qqc, tu rajoutes la taxe et tu arrives à 545 euros, en France on est à 709 TTC, soit une différence de 164 euros. 

Maintenant on va prendre un abonnement "moyen" (50$x24 mois), 1745 $* iphone compris. (Et le mec n'a même pas internet dans son forfait hein). 

En France : 709 + 20 euros x 24 = 1189 euros 

En 2 ans un français en a pour 1189 euros, un américain pour 1343 euros. (on va dire en moyenne, je connais pas assez les Etats-Unis pour connaitre les "bons plans", il est possible qu'avec engagement cela soit mieux)

Tu en penses quoi ? On se fait toujours niquer en France ?

*Il y a des arrondis au passage, et j'ai pris la taxe de l'Alabama.

Je compare ce qui est comparable donc un iphone "free" aux Etats-Unis et en France. Mais dans les deux cas il faut bien un opérateur.


----------



## zeusII (12 Septembre 2014)

Ce n'est pas la France mais l'Italie qui est la plus chère ! Les tarifs sont déjà disponibles je crois et c'est entre 20 et 50 plus cher que chez nous !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2014)

Il est logique que la Chine soit moins couteuse , c'est quand même eux qui le fabrique


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Septembre 2014)

Ben, ils savent ce qu'il y a dedans alors plutôt qu'ils viennent le raconter à tout le monde, tu leur vend moins cher.


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> La différence de TVA étant faible entre la France et l'Allemagne (0,6%) il faut chercher ailleurs. Sinon l'iphone devrait être à 704, 705 euros.




La différence de prix vient surtout de la taxe pour copie privée qui fait de chaque acheteur un pirate potentiel. Voilà pourquoi on paye plus cher en france. Tout ça a cause politicard de M... Qui gèrent (mal) le pays comme si c'était une entreprise privée au service d'une seule partie de son peuple. Et après, c'est la crise en effet, mais c'est la faute à qui hein &#128546;

Pour ma part, l'iPhone 6 est trop grand, que ce soit dans sa version de base ou sa version plus. J'aimerais la technologie du 6 dans un iPhone 4 même si l'épaisseur reste identique. A quoi sert la finesse dans ce genre d'appareil? On n'est pas à quelques mm prêt non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2014)

J'ai bien aimé les annonces Apple. Même l'Apple Watch que certains trouve moche, je la trouve plutôt jolie !
Pour ne pas déborder et revenir au sujet, je n'ai jamais aimé l'hybride (tablette/PC), et ce n'est pas avec un hybride smartphone/tablette que je vais commencer... A chaque appareil sa fonction.

J'ai donc un certain penchant pour l'iPhone 4.7 plutôt que le 5.5.
Niveau design du téléphone, j'adore ! Encore une fois, certains le trouveront moche, moi je l'aime bien, ce côté tout arrondi, tout doux, l'écran courbée qui rejoint les côtés et l'arrière. L'appareil photo qui dépasse ne m'a jamais dérangé sur l'iPod Touch, donc je pense qu'il ira aussi très bien sur l'iPhone.
Ces bandes qui passent à l'arrière, je demande à voir en vrai. Je les trouvais particulièrement moche au début, puis à force de les voir, elles me semblent bien intégré dans le design (on dirait simplement un changement de couleur, sans changement de matière sur les photos du site d'Apple).
Enfin, ma couleur préférée reste le gray space, car le capteur de luminosité est carrément invisible dessus, ainsi que l'écran qui sait aussi se faire oublier quand il est éteint contrairement à la version blanche. Le jour où ils mettent en pratique ce brevet pour mettre l'appareil photo et le capteur de luminosité dans l'haut parleur, je regarderais les autres couleurs. (Mais j'avoue que la version or avec bandes blanches me parait particulièrement jolie !)


----------



## robertodino (14 Septembre 2014)

Pour moi ce sera l'iPhone 6 Plus 128 Spacegrey.

J'ai vendu mon iPad, le plus le remplacera pendant une année.


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2014)

Il est toujours difficile de tirer des conclusions mais, le fait est là : sur les neuf modèles d'iPhone 6, huit sont encore disponibles à l'Apple Store des 4Temps, sept à Opéra, six au Carrousel du Louvre, tous à Parly2.
Dans les autres régions, ça dépend. Mais pour les Franciliens, il n'y a pas de vent de folie (ou alors il y a des stocks considérables).


----------



## macdani (15 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Il est toujours difficile de tirer des conclusions mais, le fait est là : sur les neuf modèles d'iPhone 6, huit sont encore disponibles à l'Apple Store des 4Temps, sept à Opéra, six au Carrousel du Louvre, tous à Parly2.
> Dans les autres régions, ça dépend. Mais pour les Franciliens, il n'y a pas de vent de folie (ou alors il y a des stocks considérables).



Je suis à Hong Kong en ce moment et ici l'iPhone est déjà soldout avant même sa sortie officielle du 19.... Pour l'instant il annonce 15 jours de délais après commande pour espérer en avoir un! :hein:


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2014)

Je me référais à la page indiquée par MacG qui permet d'en réserver un dans un magasin directement.


----------



## macdani (15 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je me référais à la page indiquée par MacG qui permet d'en réserver un dans un magasin directement.


 
Moi je préfèrerais l'avoir en main et jouer avec quelques minutes plutôt que de me satisfaire d'une vidéo  avant de passer à la caisse...  C'est quand même un achat important!
En même temps je suis tellement déçu de mon iPhone 5 ( la batterie, j'entends très mal mon interlocuteur...) que j'espère que le 6 sera différent !


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2014)

Malheureusement, pour tester la batterie, l'avoir en main un court instant ne pourra t'aider à te décider. Mais on peut tabler sur : pas mieux que le 5S dans l'ensemble. L'obsession pour la finesse l'emporte sur la recherche d'autonomie.


----------



## macdani (15 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Malheureusement, pour tester la batterie, l'avoir en main un court instant ne pourra t'aider à te décider. Mais on peut tabler sur : pas mieux que le 5S dans l'ensemble. L'obsession pour la finesse l'emporte sur la recherche d'autonomie.



Mais dans mon cas la durée de la batterie n&#8217;est pas mon seul souci... (cela restera toujours le principal défaut de l'iPhone...)Je trouve normal avant d&#8217;acquérir quoi que soit d&#8217;avoir la possibilité de le manipuler avant... A quoi bon le reserver des semaines à l&#8217;avance, il y en aura de toute façon pour tous le monde! Et le fait de ne pas être le premier servis, permet également de constater les critiques et éventuels problèmes...

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/iphones-6-6-durée-vie-batteries-seraient-désastreuses-100717587.html


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Septembre 2014)

macdani a dit:


> Mais dans mon cas la durée de la batterie nest pas mon seul souci... (cela restera toujours le principal défaut de l'iPhone...)Je trouve normal avant dacquérir quoi que soit davoir la possibilité de le manipuler avant... A quoi bon le reserver des semaines à lavance, il y en aura de toute façon pour tous le monde! Et le fait de ne pas être le premier servis, permet également de constater les critiques et éventuels problèmes...
> 
> https://fr.news.yahoo.com/iphones-6-6-durée-vie-batteries-seraient-désastreuses-100717587.html



Le lien que tu donnes prouve surtout qu'on peut sortir des articles nuls d'un produit qui n'est pas encore sorti, contradiction totale avec ton commentaire sensé qui lui suppose des articles à posteriori ...


----------



## Alino06 (15 Septembre 2014)

J'étais plutôt enthousiaste lors de la keynote et j'étais pas loin de craquer et reswitcher vers iOS.
Mais 24h après j'étais déjà moins chaud, la phablette n'a pas de réelle plus value face à mon Note 3, l'iPhone 6+ a un écran un poil plus petit mais le téléphone lui est plus grand ... Pour couronner le tout, l'autonomie ne semble pas vraiment de la partie. Et puis l'arrière, l'arrière bordel qu'est ce qu'il est arrivé à Ive ? Et ce gris sidéral pourquoi ne pas faire comme pour l'iPad avec ce dos noir magnifique (même le 5S était beaucoup plus foncé) là c'est fade ...
Bref pas emballé, j'attendrais le 6S pour changer mon Note 3 et si c'est encore décevant ben je prendrais un Note 5 ou un Sony ou autre chose si d'ici là un produit sympa sort sur le marché


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Septembre 2014)

Alino06 a dit:


> J'étais plutôt enthousiaste lors de la keynote et j'étais pas loin de craquer et reswitcher vers iOS.
> Mais 24h après j'étais déjà moins chaud, la phablette n'a pas de réelle plus value face à mon Note 3, l'iPhone 6+ a un écran un poil plus petit mais le téléphone lui est plus grand ... Pour couronner le tout, l'autonomie ne semble pas vraiment de la partie. Et puis l'arrière, l'arrière bordel qu'est ce qu'il est arrivé à Ive ? Et ce gris sidéral pourquoi ne pas faire comme pour l'iPad avec ce dos noir magnifique (même le 5S était beaucoup plus foncé) là c'est fade ...
> Bref pas emballé, j'attendrais le 6S pour changer mon Note 3 et si c'est encore décevant ben je prendrais un Note 5 ou un Sony ou autre chose si d'ici là un produit sympa sort sur le marché



Je pense que l'autonomie va être identique à celle de l'iphone 5S, un peu mieux peut être. (En tout cas selon APPLE). 

C'est surement le point le plus regrettable avec l'APN, il faut pomper les bonnes idées des autres et sur l'autonomie des idées il y en a. 

Après le note 3 est un très bon smartphone, mais il est pas dans l'esprit simpliste d'APPLE (c'est pour moi la seule différence entre iOS d'un coté, et WP et android de l'autre; quoique WP est plus entre les deux).

Je pense également que le 6S sera plus intéressant surtout pour ceux qui ont le 5S/5C/5.

Comme j'étais sur blackberry j'ai hâte d'avoir et de voir iOS 8 qui va lui ressembler un peu (5 ans après ...) dans la saisie.


----------



## Alino06 (16 Septembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je pense que l'autonomie va être identique à celle de l'iphone 5S, un peu mieux peut être. (En tout cas selon APPLE).
> 
> C'est surement le point le plus regrettable avec l'APN, il faut pomper les bonnes idées des autres et sur l'autonomie des idées il y en a.
> 
> ...



On se rejoint, l'OS du Note à ce côté bordélique et on est loin du "pixel perfect" made in Apple, Samsung essaye de soigner l'interface désormais, mais les apps tierces sur Android ce n'est toujours pas ça.
C'est effectivement un peu regrettable de ne pas avoir miser sur l'autonomie (quitte à avoir un téléphone 1 à 1,5mm plus épais), on parle d'un outil qui nous sert en "mobilité" et de plus ça aurait permis d'intégrer l'APN *DANS* le téléphone...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2014)

Apple vient d'annoncer un record , les précommandes de l'iPhone 6 et 6+  dépassent les 4 millions de précommandes enregistrées en 24 heures

iPhone 4S : 1 million de précommandes en 24 heures. 
iPhone 5 : deux millions de précommandes en 24 heures. 

Record battu


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Apple vient d'annoncer un record , les précommandes de l'iPhone 6 et 6+  dépassent les 4 millions de précommandes enregistrées en 24 heures
> 
> iPhone 4S : 1 million de précommandes en 24 heures.
> iPhone 5 : deux millions de précommandes en 24 heures.
> ...



Je suis chiant mais j'ai du mal avec le terme précommande, c'est des commandes tout simplement, ou des préventes ...

C'est fait pour faire mousser et retirer le mot vente et inventer des records idiots.


----------



## Somchay (17 Septembre 2014)

Après que mon iPhone 5S ait été accidentellement mis en contact avec de l'eau moins d'une seconde, il a complètement grillé, foutu et garantie annulée, ça fait très mal ! Je ne nage pas avec mon téléphone, mais l'emportant partout avec moi, j'ai besoin qu'il soit au minimum à l'abris des éclaboussures, j'ai donc acheté le Galaxy S5 à la place. J'aurai bien aimé qu'Apple sortent leurs nouveaux téléphones avec les mêmes normes d'étanchéité pour pouvoir revenir chez la pomme avec grand plaisir... Mais ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas et ces nouveaux iPhones ne seront donc pas pour moi :-(


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Septembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je suis chiant mais j'ai du mal avec le terme précommande, c'est des commandes tout simplement, ou des préventes ...
> 
> C'est fait pour faire mousser et retirer le mot vente et inventer des records idiots.



Mes parents m'ont très souvent répété que dans le genre chiant j'étais un champion, alors je m'y colle aussi.
Chez Larousse, une précommande est une "Intention d'achat manifestée par un client avant la fabrication du produit demandé". Si tel est le cas alors les 6 et 6+ ne sont pas en précommande étant donné qu'ils sont déjà en fabrication (voire fabriqués).
Le Robert, lui, ne propose pas ce mot.
Antidote, précise qu'une précommande est une "Commande antérieure à la commercialisation dun produit". Ce qui, pour le coup ressemble beaucoup au cas qui nous intéresse. Cette définition semble être la plus usitée sur différents autres sites linguistiques.
Je pense la même chose.
On précommande (ou pré-commande) un produit qui n'est pas encore à la vente.
On commande un produit qui est à la vente mais pas dispo physiquement.
Nonobstant l'envie (avouée ou non) d'Apple de battre des records, il semblerait qu'il ne lui soit pour l'instant possible que de proposer l'iPhone à la précommande et non à la commande ou à la vente.


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Septembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mes parents m'ont très souvent répété que dans le genre chiant j'étais un champion, alors je m'y colle aussi.
> Chez Larousse, une précommande est une "Intention d'achat manifestée par un client avant la fabrication du produit demandé". Si tel est le cas alors les 6 et 6+ ne sont pas en précommande étant donné qu'ils sont déjà en fabrication (voire fabriqués).
> Le Robert, lui, ne propose pas ce mot.
> Antidote, précise qu'une précommande est une "Commande antérieure à la commercialisation d&#8217;un produit". Ce qui, pour le coup ressemble beaucoup au cas qui nous intéresse. Cette définition semble être la plus usitée sur différents autres sites linguistiques.
> ...



Je suis bien content de pas être le seul , regarde la définition de prévente tu verras ce qui me pose "problème". 

Le sens de précommande d'APPLE c'est surtout, commander avant les autres, une technique pour rétrécir notre temps de réflexion, heureusement le droit de la consommation est là, je suppose qu'APPLE ne donnera pas les chiffres des personnes ayant utilisé le délai de rétractation, annulé la commande .... (ce qui est de bonne guerre, et balancer un chiffre seul n'a jamais d'intérêt enfaite mais bon) BREF :rateau: pour moi prévente c'est mieux parce que le mot vente/achat fait tilt dans l'esprit, alors que commande beaucoup moins.


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Septembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> BREF :rateau: pour moi prévente c'est mieux parce que le mot vente/achat fait tilt dans l'esprit, alors que commande beaucoup moins.


Je pense que tu sous-estimes un peu les capacités cognitives des "précommandeurs" (oui, j'invente des mots).


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2014)

À nos amis linguistes je soumets cette question : est-ce correct de dire "poser problème" plutôt que le traditionnel "poser un problème" (qui n'a pas tout à fait le même sens, j'en conviens). Ne serait-ce pas un vilain anglicisme ?


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> À nos amis linguistes je soumets cette question : est-ce correct de dire "poser problème" plutôt que le traditionnel "poser un problème" (qui n'a pas tout à fait le même sens, j'en conviens). Ne serait-ce pas un vilain anglicisme ?


Voir ici
D'aussi loin que je me souvienne, cette manière de dire existe.
Je ne pense pas que cela soit un "vilain" anglicisme.
Ma grand-mère (85 ans) l'emploie.
Et je peux t'assurer qu'elle ne connait pas l'anglais (ce qui n'altère en rien l'amour que je lui porte).


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> À nos amis linguistes je soumets cette question : est-ce correct de dire "poser problème" plutôt que le traditionnel "poser un problème" (qui n'a pas tout à fait le même sens, j'en conviens). Ne serait-ce pas un vilain anglicisme ?



Oui c'est correct (= dans le dictionnaire).


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2014)

Alors, ça ne pose pas problème de l'employer. 

PS : note qu'il n'est nullement nécessaire de parler anglais pour employer des anglicismes.


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> PS : note qu'il n'est nullement nécessaire de parler anglais pour employer des anglicismes.


J'entends bien, et tu as parfaitement.
Mais, pour le cas qui nous occupe (et qui nous fait glisser vers le hors-sujet), note qu'à 40 balais passés j'ai toujours entendu l'expression de la bouche de ma grand-mère ce qui tendrait à faire penser qu'elle l'emploie depuis une époque où les anglicismes n'étaient pas aussi courant qu'à l'heure actuelle.
Et comme ça n'est pas sa pratique de la langue anglaise qui la pousse à angliciser le français...
CQFD. 

Ça pose problème ?


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Septembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je pense que tu sous-estimes un peu les capacités cognitives des "précommandeurs" (oui, j'invente des mots).




Non, et ce n'est pas une histoire d'intelligence, mais de marketing, et ça repose sur des recettes de manipulation cognitives (justement) et comportementales très connues et magnifiquement maîtrisées et utilisées par Apple, comme en témoignent les succès des lancements, chaque fois meilleurs. J'ai précommandé un iPhone, j'en parle aisément 
La phase des rumeurs que clot la Keynote de façon spectaculaire (organisation et orchestration magistrales) créent le désir qui explose par au moins deux techniques :
- l'illusion de rareté. On nous explique, et c'est vrai, qu'il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde. Peu importe que ce ne soit que temporaire. La rareté (réelle ou supposée, orchestrée ou pas, peu importe) du produit lors de son lancement augmente considérablement sa désirabilité et justifie son prix élevé. Non seulement parce que ce qui est rare est cher, mais aussi parce que cette rareté orchestrée met en branle un mécanisme psychologique démontré, vérifié, redémontré par des générations de comportementalistes, qui donne au produit une valeur sociale : seuls des "privilégiés" pourront se le procurer, ce qui le rend plus désirable. Ça se démontre de façon reproductible avec des biscuits au chocolat, par exemple (Worchel et al. et d'autres...).
- la rareté temporelle, qui multiplie l'impulsivité à l'achat. On nous explique que le produit, ou une promotion, n'est disponible que pendant un temps limité. Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai pour l'iPhone, mais on nous prévient que seule une proportion d'acheteur pourront se le procurer à sa sortie, les autres ne pourront l'avoir qu'après une période de "pénurie" relative ; c'est largement suffisant pour renforcer contre comportement d'achat impulsif. J'ai beau le savoir, j'y suis personnellement très sensible et je me fais quasiment toujours avoir. Le principe de l'impulsivité, d'ailleurs, c'est qu'on a beau le savoir, on le fait quand même. Redoutable quand ce ressort est correctement exploité.
Là encore, ce type de comportement se vérifie dans de multiples expériences et observations basées sur l'annonce de promotions temporaires.

Maintenant rien de diabolique à tout ça. C'est utilisé par tous les commerçants et industriels. Mais magnifiquement par Apple, ce que je ne juge absolument pas, hein.
Les réactions parfois très violentes de certains à qui on annonce un retard de livraison de quelques jour est d'ailleurs une magnifique illustration in vivo de ces principes.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Septembre 2014)

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi concernant le mécanisme employé pour forcer le "précommandeurs" à précommander sans se donner trop le temps de la réflexion (encore que chez moi c'est un succès très relatif, au delà d'une certaine somme je suis beaucoup moins impulsif - ajoute à ça que dans le cas qui nous intéresse la taille de l'engin téléphonique m'a très vite donné envie de juger sur pièce avant que d'acheter).
En revanche, je pense que s'il avait été question, dans les termes, de prévente plutôt que de précommande ça n'aurait pas changé grand chose. Dans une assez large majorité, le "précommandeur" sait qu'en précommandant il préachète (même si il y a un droit de rétractation).


----------



## macdani (21 Septembre 2014)

Hier fin daprès midi je me suis rendu au store de Hong Kong...
La boutique ouvrait à.p. de 8h du mat. jusquà 22h le soir. Inutile de vous racconter la marée humaine qui était là à faire la queue pour aller retirer leur joujou quils avaient auparavant  «*précommandé*».
 Il était donc impossible den acheter un ce week end si tu nen avais pas auparavent réservé un sur leur site!
(Il y avait autant de vigiles que de vendeurs...)
Jai quand même voulu voir et *toucher*"le Saint Graal*»mais là aussi il fallait être très patient...(les Hongkongais ce faisaient prendre en photo avec la «*star*»)
La plupart des iPhones dèmo étaient éteint car complètement déchargé... 
Le 6 est effectivemment plus fin mais je ne lai pas trouvé si léger que ça...  Le fait qu'il soit plus grand (je possède un iPhone 5) est certes plus agréable pour lire ses mails ou pour naviguer, mais il tient difficilement dans une poche de pantalon, il risque de chuter souvent...
 Je ne lai pas trouvé non plus beaucoup plus rapide lors de laccès au net.
Quant au 6plus je le trouve quil est plus adapté aux femmes...trop grand, trop encombrant... Cest plutôt un iPad nano quun iPhone. Il ne peut être transporté que dans un sac à main...
 Je nai pas franchement encore bien compris en quoi le 6 était meilleur que les précédents...Jy retournerai fin du mois/début octobre quand la fièvre sera retombée afin de pouvoir le manipuler plus tranquillement avec lassistance dun vendeur, avant de prendre la décision de franchir le pas...


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2014)

Je suis passé à l'Apple Store du coin pour tâter les deux téléphones.
Côté logiciel, le tap-tap pour aider à atteindre la moitié haute de l'écran est pas mal ; ça fonctionne même si ce n'est pas très élégant.
Le mode paysage du 6+ est une bonne nouveauté bien réussie.

Côté matériel, l'écran est joli, la prise en main plus agréable que je ne le pensais. Le 6+ n'est pas _si_ grand. Surtout, le 6 a un bon équilibre et tient bien en main (j'ai des mains assez petites et pas de problème).

Pour le reste des caractéristiques techniques, je ne peux rien dire.

Quant à l'esthétique... Il est vraiment _moyen_ : il se fond dans la masse, quoi, ni moche ni beau, quelconque (au mieux). Et l'arrière est assez disgracieux, il faut bien l'admettre.

Son meilleur atout reste iOS, je dirais. Certainement pas son prix, plutôt déraisonnable.


----------



## Ardienn (22 Septembre 2014)

J'en reviens également. 

Je dois dire que je suis de plus en plus dubitatif. Au départ, je voulais prendre le 6+, puis le 6. Et maintenant, je me tâte. L'envie a l'air de s'en être allée. 

la taille me pose un problème, même sur le 6. Même si j'ai de grandes mains. 

L'écran reste magnifique. Il est vraiment très léger (j'ai un 4s). Mais pendant une dizaine de minutes j'ai joué le jeu de tout faire à une main, et c'est là ou je ne suis pas totalement convaincu. Il est vraiment grand, bon sang... En n'utilisant pas le double tap, il a failli basculer vers l'avant à 2 ou 3 reprises. J'ai vu une femme le faire tomber sur la table en le reposant (mais c'était un 6+, et c'était d'une main qu'elle comptait le faire). Peut-être que c'est simplement un coup à prendre. 

J'en suis clairement à regretter un iphone taille 5s avec toutes les améliorations (caméra principalement). En sortant, j'ai "retrouvé" mon 4s et je me suis surpris à avoir du "plaisir" à l'avoir bien en main. Finalement, j'hésite à prendre le 6. (probable que je le prenne, ou alors attendre le prochain tour). 

Y'aurait bien le 5s, mais cette fois ça m'emmerderait de dépenser quelques centaines d'euros pour un modèle "dépassé". 

Je vais attendre un peu.


----------



## Gwen (22 Septembre 2014)

Moi, j'attends clairement le 7 avec un écran de la taille du 5.


----------



## Ardienn (22 Septembre 2014)

Au fait, pour ceux qui sont intéressés d'en avoir un rapidement : j'ai discuté avec un mec qui bossait à l'applestore du Louvre et qui m'a dit que le plus simple pour en avoir un, c'est de patienter chaque soir jusqu'à "l'après-minuit" (ils mettent les stocks à jour sur le site entre minuit et 3-4 heures du mat) ; le réserver, puis venir tranquillement le lendemain le retirer directement en applestore.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

pillouti a dit:


> Au fait, pour ceux qui sont intéressés d'en avoir un rapidement : j'ai discuté avec un mec qui bossait à l'applestore du Louvre et qui m'a dit que le plus simple pour en avoir un, c'est de patienter chaque soir jusqu'à "l'après-minuit" (ils mettent les stocks à jour sur le site entre minuit et 3-4 heures du mat) ; le réserver, puis venir tranquillement le lendemain le retirer directement en applestore.



Sympa ce renseignement 

Merci pour ceux qui en cherche un


----------



## Ardienn (22 Septembre 2014)




----------



## Bigdidou (22 Septembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je suis passé à l'Apple Store du coin pour tâter les deux téléphones.
> Côté logiciel, le tap-tap pour aider à atteindre la moitié haute de l'écran est pas mal ; ça fonctionne même si ce n'est pas très élégant.
> Le mode paysage du 6+ est une bonne nouveauté bien réussie.
> 
> ...




P'tetre que l'iPhone 6 plus est un smartphone pour les gens qui téléphonent pas avec un smartphone ? 
Je rigole, mais finalement, perso, je me rends compte que je dépasse rarement deux ou trois heures par mois (et pourtant j'ai un boulot ou est tout le temps sollicité, mais finalement plutôt sur les fixes, des DSCT...).
Par contre j'explose mon forfait data avec les mails, internet mobile, les sites et apps pro qui sollicitent beaucoup de data (bases de données médicamenteuses, cliniques ou autres). A ce propos, pour les connaisseurs, la nouvelles version du vidal qui se comporte sur le 6 plus comme sur un iPad, c'est juste le graal.
Comme en plus je susi bigleux, que les lunettes et les lentilles j'aime vraiment pas, et que je me fous du design, le 6 plus, c'est que du bonheur.
Bon, il est mieux dans une coque, faut admettre, aussi bien sur le plan esthétique, que, surtout, pour la tenue en main (c'est un peu absurde de l'avoir fait aussi fin, quand il y a beaucoup de témoignages pour dire qu'un peu plus épais il serait simplement plus agréable à utiliser !)
Il tient parfaitement dans les poches de pantalon, et je le trouve même plus agréable dans ma poche que le 5, plus épais. Il déforme moins la poche où il se fait facilement oublier, surtout chez moi qui y met tout : porte carte, carte de transport, plaquette de doliprane, bonbons, bagde de sécurité du boulot, badge d'identification, clés, courrier, prospectus et d'autres trucs pas toujours reconnaissables, mais plus de préservatifs, les années ayant passé.
Sinon, je comprends très bien que pour des gens qui téléphonent plus, un format moins grand soit tout de même plus plaisant. Je me sens encore un peu pataud quand je téléphone avec, mais le confort est tel en data...
Et bon, j'imagine que mes gamins finiront d'en avoir assez de se foutre de ma gueule quand j'ai le malheur de la porter à mon oreille devant eux.
C'est des jaloux, de toute façon.


----------



## jupiter123 (6 Octobre 2014)

J'ai du changer moi aussi mon iphone pour d'autres raisons (ma femme voulait mon 4S !) 
Gros gros dilemme acheter le 5S ou l'iphone 6. J'ai fait une super étude de marché. Regardé les videos partout. Puis je suis allé le tester moi même en semaine à la FNAC italie. J'etais pratiquement seul 3/4 h00 de test dans tous les sens. Pour moi c'est rédhibitoire c'est le 5S 

Je trouve le 6 trop grand dans ma poche (il passe sa vie sur les poches de devant de mon jean) je desteste le look du 6 qui ressemble à un samsung. Le 5S j'aime sa forme qui ressemble à un iphone. c'est un vrai Apple. 
NB J'ai legérement poussé avec mes doigts sur le 6et croyez moi oupas ils s'est presque tordu...

Cote rapidité et maniabilité j'ai testé les 2 les yeux fermes pour savoir comment mes mains trouvaient les fonction à l'instinct. Le 5S c'etait immediat un vrai feeling. 

J'ai pris la version 64G° qui me convient par mon opérateur je l'aurai bientot. 

Sincerement je suis furieux apres Apple. Je suis un inconditionnel de la marque depuis plus de 30 ans Là je trouve qu'ils ont M... Certes l'ecran est joli, mais quand vous le regardez de pres vous remarquez que l'objectif depasse, qu'il y a du plastique entre l'alu, quand au prix c'est dingue. 850 &#8364; faut pas pousser ! 

J'ai le sentiment qu'on se f.. de la g... des gens. Ils on encore voulu aller trop vite. Le 6 est pour moi un prototype qui est amené à évoluer...

J'ai fait une bonne affaire avec le 5S et même si il est moins puissant ou moins fashion j'ai une machine de travail solide et serieuse. Mon 4S est une vrai merveille...


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Octobre 2014)

Et bien au moins nous sommes deux à penser que cet iPhone 6 ressemble trop à un téléphone de la concurrence.
J'ai moi aussi pris le temps d'aller l'essayer, le 6 est déjà trop grand pour moi, alors je ne parle pas de la version belluga 6+.
Je m'étais dit que pour la prochaine mouture Apple allait revenir à une taille acceptable (si ce n'est en sortir un de la taille du 4S, au moins un de la taille du 5S) mais si l'on en croit le succès du 6+, il n'y a aucune chance que la pomme comprenne que pour certains ces téléphones sont trop grands.
Les choix d'Apple m'ont vraiment déçu sur ce coup là.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et bien au moins nous sommes deux à penser que cet iPhone 6 ressemble trop à un téléphone de la concurrence.



3 ..
à une variante près...le prix 
en outre , je ne vois pas l'utilité et ou la nécessite de lâcher 700/800 boules au moins dans un smartphone
( de qui que ce soit )

Simone, candidat suivant !


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et bien au moins nous sommes deux à penser que cet iPhone 6 ressemble trop à un téléphone de la concurrence.
> J'ai moi aussi pris le temps d'aller l'essayer, le 6 est déjà trop grand pour moi, alors je ne parle pas de la version belluga 6+.
> Je m'étais dit que pour la prochaine mouture Apple allait revenir à une taille acceptable (si ce n'est en sortir un de la taille du 4S, au moins un de la taille du 5S) mais si l'on en croit le succès du 6+, il n'y a aucune chance que la pomme comprenne que pour certains ces téléphones sont trop grands.
> Les choix d'Apple m'ont vraiment déçu sur ce coup là.


D'un autre côté, l'offre actuelle comprend les trois tailles, donc on a le choix, non ?
On verra dans un an.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> D'un autre côté, l'offre actuelle comprend les trois tailles, donc on a le choix, non ?
> On verra dans un an.


Oui, j'entends bien.
Cependant, la variable inconnue reste la capacité disponible à la vente pour le 5S qui sera le seul iPhone entrée de gamme.
Si Apple fait comme à l'accoutumée en ne proposant que la plus petite capacité, on n'aura d'autre choix que d'avoir un 16Go (pas assez pour moi, habitué à 32Go).
D'ou le dilemme, acheter maintenant un 5S à taille humaine (dans "humaine" il y a "main") et à capacité acceptable ou attendre 1 an au risque de devoir faire des compromis.
J'étais bien dans l'éco-système Apple, mais je commence à me sentir un peu plus prisonnier à chaque nouvelle "nouveauté".


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2014)

En fait, je suis toujours troublé quand on mélange les questions morales ("Apple se f... de notre g...", _cf._ ci-avant) aux questions techniques (pas incassable, trop mou (ça se plie) etc.) ou de goût/d'ergonomie (le plastique c'est nul, c'est trop grand, on dirait un Samsung etc.)

Comme si, en 30 ans, on n'avait pas pu s'habituer au fait qu'Apple ne décide qu'en fonction de critères qui lui sont propres, que ça plaise ou non.
S'ils estiment que pour conserver des parts de marché il faut du plus grand, ils feront du plus grand. Comme en plus on dirait que ça se vend, ils vont sans doute continuer. En quoi cela serait-il moralement répréhensible ?
Et si c'est trop cher on n'achète pas.

PS 1 : Personnellement, comme j'aime mieux iOS qu'Android, mais que je ne veux pas payer des sommes excessives, j'achète d'anciens modèles, neufs ou pas, aux tarifs qui me paraissent corrects. Donc j'aurai peut-être un iPhone 6 dans deux ans... Pas de quoi être outragé.

PS 2 : Encore une fois, Apple est une société commerciale qui a sans doute des valeurs à promouvoir mais dont le but premier reste de faire de (très) solides profits. Donc il faut toujours prendre avec des pincettes les discours lénifiants sur "penser différemment", "changer le monde" (sous-entendu : pour une version 2.0 ou 3.0 du monde tellement meilleure) etc. Ce qui n'enlève rien à leur volonté d'essayer de faire de bons produits, bien entendu.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2014)

Je le trouve bien ce smartphone  
après 3 semaine d'utilisation , il est fin et discret 
la finesse me dérange au départ , mais il est vraiment beau ce 6 :rose:


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Comme si, en 30 ans, on n'avait pas pu s'habituer au fait qu'Apple ne décide qu'en fonction de critères qui lui sont propres, que ça plaise ou non.
> S'ils estiment que pour conserver des parts de marché il faut du plus grand, ils feront du plus grand.



Il faut savoir 

APPLE garde son esprit en écoutant quand même les attentes d'une majorité. 

Donc les clients ont raison de gueuler même si il préfère APPLE :rateau:


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2014)

Apple n'écoute rien (ou pas grand-chose) mais agit selon son intérêt et sa stratégie (adaptant la seconde au premier s'il le faut). Comme toute entreprise.
La question n'est pas de savoir si les gens demandent ceci ou cela. Mais s'ils achètent les produits.

Exemple : Tout le monde râle contre les prix ; Apple s'en fiche tant qu'ils vendent.
Quand _vraiment_ ils voient que les clients n'achètent plus assez, il peut leur arriver de revoir les prix à la baisse (quand ça devient préoccupant). Par exemple pour le premier iPhone, dont le prix a baissé parce que le chaland ne suivait pas assez bien, au vu des _enjeux_.
Il faut vraiment une grosse campagne sur les réseaux sociaux pour qu'Apple semble tenir compte des avis des clients. Mais si les clients n'achètent pas, alors il leur arrive de changer de stratégie.
Apple s'est rendu compte que l'iPhone perdait du terrain avec son écran un peu petit dans la donne actuelle donc ils ont augmenté la taille de l'écran pour en vendre davantage. Pas pour faire plaisir à va-savoir-qui.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> La question n'est pas de savoir si les gens demandent ceci ou cela. Mais s'ils achètent les produits.



En gros APPLE répond à la demande .... de même ton exemple va dans ce sens. 

Demande de qui ? D'une majorité de client ou de client potentiel. 

La question n'est pas de savoir qui d'entre nous deux à tort ou raison, mais il me semble qu'APPLE est surement la société qui écoute le plus (comprendre qui écoute de manière intelligente) et observe le plus les gens. Les deux raisonnements sont aux antipodes, mais ils se tiennent largement tout les deux. Pour moi il est impossible de dissocier les *demandes* et les *acheteurs* vu qu'ils se mélangent. Et plus la réunion des deux est grande plus tu vends.

Après qu'APPLE ait répondu de manière directe (taille de l'écran) ou indirecte (APN) c'est subsidiaire. Tu as aussi iOS 8 .... mais on va pas tout faire.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2014)

Que pensez vous de cette comparaison ?


----------



## Tox (8 Octobre 2014)

Je trouve amusant que l'article termine sur deux points non négligeables (restrictions d'iOS et étanchéité), alors qu'on pourrait avoir le sentiment que l'iPhone 6 a résolu la quadrature du cercle pour l'auteur.

Pour ma part, je trouve l'iPhone 6 très joli, mais je suis étonné que personne ne soit dérangé par le côté "sonne creux" de l'écran, un peu comme avec l'iPad Air.

Le prix et le fait que le 6 ne soit pas étanche font que je passe mon tour. Je risque par contre de l'offrir (certaines personnes de mon entourage étant définitivement prisonnières des iBidules).


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2014)

Qu'appelles-tu "sonne creux" ?


----------



## Tox (8 Octobre 2014)

Lorsqu'on le tapote de l'index. J'ai le même phénomène sur mon xperia, mais en beaucoup moins marqué...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2014)

Tox a dit:


> Lorsqu'on le tapote de l'index. J'ai le même phénomène sur mon xperia, mais en beaucoup moins marqué...



Je ne retrouve pas cette " sensation " :rose:


----------



## Tox (8 Octobre 2014)

Même lorsque tu tiens l'appareil entre le pouce et les doigts (sans contact entre la paume et le dos du téléphone) et que tu le tapotes au centre avec un doigt de l'autre main ?

Ce n'est pas un défaut, mais si tu as d'autres smartphones, cela saute aux oreilles. Même expérience lorsque je suis passé des iPad (2-3-4) à l'iPad Air.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Octobre 2014)

Tox a dit:


> Même lorsque tu tiens l'appareil entre le pouce et les doigts (sans contact entre la paume et le dos du téléphone) et que tu le tapotes au centre avec un doigt de l'autre main ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas un défaut, mais si tu as d'autres smartphones, cela saute aux oreilles. Même expérience lorsque je suis passé des iPad (2-3-4) à l'iPad Air.



C'est peut être ton doigt 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h24 ----------




jura39200 a dit:


> Que pensez vous de cette comparaison ?



Que pour avoir un test relativement objectif il faut un utilisateur neutre (blackberry/WP)


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2014)

Tox a dit:


> Même lorsque tu tiens l'appareil entre le pouce et les doigts (sans contact entre la paume et le dos du téléphone) et que tu le tapotes au centre avec un doigt de l'autre main ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas un défaut, mais si tu as d'autres smartphones, cela saute aux oreilles. Même expérience lorsque je suis passé des iPad (2-3-4) à l'iPad Air.



Non , je ne remarque rien , mais j'ai pas un autre smartphone pour comparer :rose:


----------



## Tox (8 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est peut être ton doigt



Ce soir, j'essaie avec un orteil. 

Et si ça le fait toujours, je trouve un doigt en prêt !


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2014)

Je comprends. J'ai aussi un XPeria Z1 Compact et l'expérience est probante. C'est creux.


----------



## Tox (8 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je comprends. J'ai aussi un XPeria Z1 Compact et l'expérience est probante. C'est creux.



J'ai le même Sony (bradé à la sortie de l'iPhone 6 et du Z3 compact 290.- &#8364;  )

Et bien l'iPhone 6 avec lequel j'ai joué un bon moment sonne au moins aussi creux, si ce n'est plus...

Mais, dès que j'ai un autre doigt sous la main, je refais l'expérience avec un autre exemplaire d'iPhone 6


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Octobre 2014)

Des idées pour l'iPhone 7 ?


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Octobre 2014)

Tox a dit:


> J'ai le même Sony (bradé à la sortie de l'iPhone 6 et du Z3 compact 290.-   )
> 
> Et bien l'iPhone 6 avec lequel j'ai joué un bon moment sonne au moins aussi creux, si ce n'est plus...
> 
> Mais, dès que j'ai un autre doigt sous la main, je refais l'expérience avec un autre exemplaire d'iPhone 6



Sinon essaye de "tapper moins fort", ou coupe toi les ongles 

Ou un film sur l'écran peut être ?


----------



## jupiter123 (8 Octobre 2014)

J'ai reçu mon 5 S je suis ravis ! super  leger par rapport au 4S -. Joli ecran. Pas trop grand. Belle machine. Assez rapide. je l'ai tout de suite adopté. Vraiment je n'ai aucun regret pour le 6 La prochaine fois ce sera le 7 ou le 8 si Apple revient dans le droit chemin des machine qui ressemblent à Apple !


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Octobre 2014)

jupiter123 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon 5 S je suis ravis ! super  leger par rapport au 4S -. Joli ecran. Pas trop grand. Belle machine. Assez rapide. je l'ai tout de suite adopté. Vraiment je n'ai aucun regret pour le 6 La prochaine fois ce sera le 7 ou le 8 si Apple revient dans le droit chemin des machine qui ressemblent à Apple !



Tu diras la même chose en même temps quand on sera à l'iphone 8 (si on y arrive) à propos de l'iphone 6


----------



## bompi (8 Octobre 2014)

jupiter123 a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon 5 S je suis ravis ! super  leger par rapport au 4S -. Joli ecran. Pas trop grand. Belle machine. Assez rapide. je l'ai tout de suite adopté. Vraiment je n'ai aucun regret pour le 6 La prochaine fois ce sera le 7 ou le 8 si Apple revient dans le droit chemin des machine qui ressemblent à Apple !


Ou, disons, des machines qui ressemblent à celles que tu souhaiterais qu'Apple fasse


----------



## jupiter123 (9 Octobre 2014)

Oui probablement. Mais je comprends tres bien que des gens adorent l'iphone 6... Il en fut pour tous.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

jupiter123 a dit:


> Oui probablement. Mais je comprends tres bien que des gens adorent l'iphone 6... Il en fut pour tous.



Je plussoie


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je plussoie



Depuis quand ce verbe existe t-il ?  

En tout cas pour l'instant il n'existe pas (sauf sur wikipédia peut être).


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Depuis quand ce verbe existe t-il ?
> 
> En tout cas pour l'instant il n'existe pas (sauf sur wikipédia peut être).



Il existe ici  ou la ou encore ici


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2014)

C'est un verbe inventé au XXI siècle sur internet, car il n'existe pas dans le Larousse. 

Dans la vie courante, on utilise plutôt le verbe abonder.

Honnêtement, c'est comme le mot allo que ne comprends pas.


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Il existe ici  ou la ou encore ici



Je voulais dire est-ce qu'il existe dans la langue française ? Sur internet "ils voyent" existe aussi.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Octobre 2014)

Soumis à débats.
Plussoyer ou plussoir (plusseoir)
[Le correcteur orthographique ne souligne pas la forme plussoyer]

Mais la véritable question reste :
Peut-on dire d'un terme qu'il n'existe pas dès lors qu'il n'apparait pas dans le dictionnaire de l'académie française ?

Pour ma part, je ne l'emploie pas, sans aucune autre forme de procès.


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2014)

Pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas, "plussoyer" (ou une quelconque acception similaire) vient du raccourci "+1" utilisé notamment dans les forums pour rapidement soutenir une réponse, un point de vue, etc.

En général, on l'utilise avec un soupçon de malice ou un clin d'oeil amusé. Je l'aime bien, ce verbe, quoique je n'aie guère l'occasion de l'utiliser en-dehors d'Internet (ça arrive, cependant).

Je ne lui trouve pas de défaut particulier, il est encore un peu libre de prendre sa forme définitive et il ne semble ne pas être (potentiellement) défectif. Il a la délicatesse d'être régulier, ce qui est gentil pour les écoliers futurs.
En plus, il a une consonnance un peu archaïsante, qui n'est pas sans charme pour un néologisme.

[Il faut être un peu souple et jouer un peu.]


----------



## Tox (9 Octobre 2014)

Mais il peut devenir difficile à prononcer au subjonctif imparfait


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2014)

De nos jours, quel verbe n'est pas difficile à prononcer à l'imparfait du subjonctif, en-dehors de la troisième personne du singulier ? Difficile à placer, surtout, si on ne veut pas paraître trop pédant. 
Nos cousins espagnols ont gardé son emploi vivace, eux.


----------



## jupiter123 (9 Octobre 2014)

Nb je voulait dire "Faut" MDR !!!


----------



## Jura39 (9 Octobre 2014)

j'aime bien 

je plussoie 

Sympa , gentil agréable comme verbe


----------



## Ardienn (10 Octobre 2014)

J'ai moi-même hésité avant de prendre l'iphone 6. Et bien maintenant, après une semaine d'utilisation, il me semble impensable de revenir sur un écran plus petit. Comme quoi.


----------



## fantax (10 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En fait, ce qui m'intéresse dans l'iPhone, c'est surtout son système, que je trouve bien depuis iOS 7. Comme le 4S est bon pour iOS 8, ma motivation pour dépenser des sommes inconsidérées est au plus bas.
> 
> 
> J'ai un 4s (depuis 3 ans ) que je garderais volontiers encore un peu. J''installerais bien le syst 8 mais je lis ici et là qu'il ralentit l'iphone 4s. J'ai déjà fait une expérience très malheureuse autrefois avec un iphone 3 qui n'a pas bien supporté un upgrade.
> Avez-vous vous-même finalement fait le saut? Quid du résultat?


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2014)

Je l'ai passé à iOS 8 dans la foulée de la sortie. Le clavier est un peu plus lent à s'afficher (modules obligent).
L'interface est un soupçon plus lente mais rien de rédhibitoire.
Bref, ça me convient tout à fait.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Octobre 2014)

Je le kiffe mon 6 Gris Sidéral :rateau:


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2014)

C'est bien, d'être content. 

Tout à l'heure, dans le métro mon voisin avait un iPhone 6, que je voyais de dos. Hé bien, je continue de trouver l'arrière du téléphone disgracieux. La face avant est plutôt classique (donc avec des bandes un peu larges, quand même) mais je trouve décidément que l'arrière est (au mieux) médiocre.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bien, d'être content.
> 
> Tout à l'heure, dans le métro mon voisin avait un iPhone 6, que je voyais de dos. Hé bien, je continue de trouver l'arrière du téléphone disgracieux. La face avant est plutôt classique (donc avec des bandes un peu larges, quand même) mais je trouve décidément que l'arrière est (au mieux) médiocre.



Oui, enfin, le plus important est quand même lautre face.  Surtout que généralement si on est y met une coque, larrière disgracieux se trouve masqué. :bebe: (je déteste ce smiley, ça doit être la première fois que je lutilise)

Enfin, pour ma part, jai liPhone 6 depuis une dizaine de jours. Et comme je le pressentais, on se fait très vite à sa taille. Et je ferais sûrement la même remarque si javais pris liPhone 6 Plus. Il est grand, voire trop, mais on ne revient pas en arrière. LiMac 27" aussi avait un écran énorme. On sy est fait. Et nos télés, qui ne faisaient que quelques dizaines de centimètres de diagonale il ny a pas si longtemps que ça, on sy est fait aussi.



WebOliver a dit:


> Alors, à quand un iPhone mini?



Comme quoi, il n'y a que les imbéciles  

Cela dit, il est un point où je ne changerai pas davis: cest Touch ID. Je ne lai pas activé. Actuellement, on conseille régulièrement de changer de mot de passe, notamment lorsquon suspecte que des bases de données ont été piratées, ou alors simplement pour suivre un principe de sécurité de base. Quon mexplique alors comment est-ce quon fera pour changer son empreinte lorsquon laura stockée sur des services un peu moins sûrs que les produits Apple et que ceux-ci auront été piratés Fort de ce constat, je ne vois pas comment on peut donner ses empreintes à tout va.


----------



## bompi (10 Octobre 2014)

[Tes empreintes sont peut-être stockées dans ton passeport (c'est le cas en France). Qu'est-ce qui est le plus sûr : le passeport ou l'iPhone ?]

Certes, la face avant est plus importante mais l'arrière rompt l'harmonie et, en général, Apple se concentre sur l'ensemble d'un objet, pas seulement une de ses parties. Personnellement, je ne mets jamais de coques à mes téléphones : j'aime autant qu'il s'use plutôt que de ne pas profiter de son esthétique.

Si je mets de côté la note artistique, le reste me va très bien. Le 6+ me paraît un peu grand et je doute de m'y habituer jamais. Mais l'iPhone 6 est bien équilibré et sa prise en main est vraiment agréable.
Dans le 6+, j'aime bien le mode paysage.


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Ca fait deux semaines et demi que j'ai le 6+ et franchement la grandeur se fait ressentir quelques jours mais ensuite quand t'a un écran comme ça.. C'est un bonheur je le dis encore et encore mais vraiment.. Vivement les Apps Adaptées par contre


----------



## fantax (11 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Je l'ai passé à iOS 8 dans la foulée de la sortie. Le clavier est un peu plus lent à s'afficher (modules obligent).
> L'interface est un soupçon plus lente mais rien de rédhibitoire.
> Bref, ça me convient tout à fait.



Merci du retour. J'hésite cependant tant j'ai été échaudé avec mon iPhone 3


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> [Tes empreintes sont peut-être stockées dans ton passeport (c'est le cas en France). Qu'est-ce qui est le plus sûr : le passeport ou l'iPhone ?]



Pour linstant jai encore un passeport à lancienne sans empreinte, valable jusquen 2015. Ensuite, on avisera. 

Mais ça ne répond pas à ma question: comment fait-on lorsquune empreinte est «volée»? On la change comment?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Enfin, pour ma part, jai liPhone 6 depuis une dizaine de jours. Et comme je le pressentais, on se fait très vite à sa taille. Et je ferais sûrement la même remarque si javais pris liPhone 6 Plus. Il est grand, voire trop, mais on ne revient pas en arrière. LiMac 27" aussi avait un écran énorme. On sy est fait. Et nos télés, qui ne faisaient que quelques dizaines de centimètres de diagonale il ny a pas si longtemps que ça, on sy est fait aussi.



À ceci près qu'un iMac ou une télé ne sont pas faits pour être trimballés et ne font que ce pour quoi ils ont été conçus à l'origine.

Là, on parle d'objets qui sont faits pour être trimballés et dont l'usage dépasse l'usage originel qui était de téléphoner.

Ça ne pose pas les mêmes problèmes.

Cela dit, c'est sûr : on se fait à tout.

Mais j'avoue quand même que cette course au gigantisme lancée par les fabricants de smartphone et sans doute poussés par des consommateurs qui en veulent toujours plus (complexe de taille ?) me laisse perplexe. "Jusqu'où vont-ils s'arrêter ?", comme disait Coluche.


----------



## bompi (11 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour linstant jai encore un passeport à lancienne sans empreinte, valable jusquen 2015. Ensuite, on avisera.
> 
> Mais ça ne répond pas à ma question: comment fait-on lorsquune empreinte est «volée»? On la change comment?


Tu t'en fabriques de nouvelles, un peu comme dans _Gattaca_, où Ethan Hawke met une seconde peau au bout de ses doigts, contenant une goutte du sang de Jude Law.

Facile et pratique.


----------



## Ardienn (11 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour linstant jai encore un passeport à lancienne sans empreinte, valable jusquen 2015. Ensuite, on avisera.
> 
> Mais ça ne répond pas à ma question: comment fait-on lorsquune empreinte est «volée»? On la change comment?



Tu marques clairement un point 

La solution est peut-être de n'utiliser qu'un doigt à la fois. Si jamais y'avait un piratage, pouf, tu changes de doigt.


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Octobre 2014)

Il me fait penser à un savon cet iPhone 6...
Limite à être tenter de se le passer sur la joue c'est rigolo.
Me souviens plus exactement mais quand j'étais petit il existait un savon au citron hyper fin et incurvé...
Bon c'est l'heure de se lever :sleep:


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Octobre 2014)

fantax a dit:


> J'ai un 4s (depuis 3 ans ) que je garderais volontiers encore un peu. J''installerais bien le syst 8 mais je lis ici et là qu'il ralentit l'iphone 4s. J'ai déjà fait une expérience très malheureuse autrefois avec un iphone 3 qui n'a pas bien supporté un upgrade.
> Avez-vous vous-même finalement fait le saut? Quid du résultat?



Je crois que ça dépend de comment la mise à jour a été effectuée. Certains utilisateurs ayant fait la mise à jour de leur 4S via iTunes n'ont pas de problèmes de ralentissements. Cependant, les appareils mis a jour tout seuls via wifi ont plus souvent des problèmes de ralentissements.

Après, ça dépend également de si on récupère la sauvegarde ou non.
Je n'ai jamais testé la maj en wifi, je préfère faire depuis l'ordinateur.


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Le mieux c'est de restaurer un iPhone quand il y à une sortie Majeure d'iOS


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour linstant jai encore un passeport à lancienne sans empreinte, valable jusquen 2015. Ensuite, on avisera.
> 
> Mais ça ne répond pas à ma question: comment fait-on lorsquune empreinte est «volée»? On la change comment?



Je ne vois pas le problème, ton empreinte ne peut pas être volé pour la simple et bonne raison qu'elle n'est pas sur une base de donnée et si on fait confiance à APPLE elle ne sort pas de l'iphone. 

Ce qui est plus problématique par contre c'est le paiement via l'empreinte en cas de vol.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le problème, ton empreinte ne peut pas être volé pour la simple et bonne raison qu'elle n'est pas sur une base de donnée et si on fait confiance à APPLE elle ne sort pas de l'iphone.



Admettons qu'on fasse une totale et aveugle confiance en Apple, ton raisonnement se tient. Les empreintes sont sur le téléphone: elles n'en sortiront pas. Les pontes d'Apple l'ont expliqué à qui voulait l'entendre: tout est sécurisé. Et personne d'autre que l'intéressé ne peut y avoir accès, car comme tout le monde le sait le Patriot Act n'existe pas, et les CIA/FBI/NSA ne sont que des agences de seconde zone qui n'ont que des pouvoirs limités. Soit.

Sauf que tout ce que je viens d'écrire est fantasmé, et la réalité froide est toute autre, sachant que - comme je l'ai déjà dit - ces systèmes se généralisant chez d'autres fabricants sans doute moins regardant qu'Apple quant à la sécurisation apportée à leurs systèmes, des problèmes de vols, de piratage de bases de données d'empreintes, arriveront tôt ou tard. Comme cela arrive pour les mots de passe stockés un peu partout. Tu le dis toi-même: en cas de vol, c'est problématique.

J'estime donc que le principe de précaution prime et que par conséquent, je n'utiliserai pas cette technologie. Et je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait me faire changer d'avis en l'état. 

Mais sinon, on peut aussi trouver ça cool et fun, et se ficher complètement de la démonstration que je viens de faire. Chacun sa philosophie.


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Octobre 2014)

WebOliver a dit:


> Admettons qu'on fasse une totale et aveugle confiance en Apple, ton raisonnement se tient. Les empreintes sont sur le téléphone: elles n'en sortiront pas. Les pontes d'Apple l'ont expliqué à qui voulait l'entendre: tout est sécurisé. Et personne d'autre que l'intéressé ne peut y avoir accès, car comme tout le monde le sait le Patriot Act n'existe pas, et les CIA/FBI/NSA ne sont que des agences de seconde zone qui n'ont que des pouvoirs limités. Soit.
> 
> Sauf que tout ce que je viens d'écrire est fantasmé, et la réalité froide est toute autre, sachant que - comme je l'ai déjà dit - ces systèmes se généralisant chez d'autres fabricants sans doute moins regardant qu'Apple quant à la sécurisation apportée à leurs systèmes, des problèmes de vols, de piratage de bases de données d'empreintes, arriveront tôt ou tard. Comme cela arrive pour les mots de passe stockés un peu partout. Tu le dis toi-même: en cas de vol, c'est problématique.
> 
> ...



Je suis en parti d'accord et j'ai également eu des réticences au début. 
Je ne veux pas du tout te faire changer d'avis, tu n'es pas la seule personne retissante. 

Je tiens quand même à préciser d'une part qu'une empreinte digitale est moins préjudiciable qu'une photo sur internet dans l'aspect purement respect de la vie privée (ou une caméra dans un lieu public), d'autre part qu'en admettant le pire, c'est à dire une collecte généralisée, le problème reste le même, avoir des informations c'est bien, savoir quoi chercher c'est mieux dans le même sens on peut se demander à quoi ça va servir de faire une collecte mise à part dans le domaine délictuel, criminel, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de disposer d'empreinte ....

Cela dit la limite de mon raisonnement est également la limite de mon imagination, et de mon curseur de ma conception de la vie privée.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je ne vois pas le problème, ton empreinte ne peut pas être volé pour la simple et bonne raison qu'elle n'est pas sur une base de donnée et si on fait confiance à APPLE elle ne sort pas de l'iphone.
> 
> Ce qui est plus problématique par contre c'est le paiement via l'empreinte en cas de vol.



Je ne vois pas en quoi , le paument via une empreinte pourrais poser un problème en cas de vol ?


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Octobre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi , le paument via une empreinte pourrais poser un problème en cas de vol ?



Parce que ton empreinte devient quasiment un moyen de paiement (oui il y a d'autre sécurité, pour l'instant c'est associé à un compte et limité à l'app store et à l'itune store il me semble).

Cela dit j'ai toujours été retissent avec les autres systèmes type paypal/itunes/amazone qui eux collectes tes données bancaires permettant d'acheter uniquement en te connectant, et sans demander à chaque fois tes coordonnées bancaires. 

Mais c'est juste parce que je considère que plus tu augmentes tes "moyens de paiement" au sens large, plus tu augmentes tes probabilités d'avoir des problèmes plus tard. Après la simple fraude à la carte bancaire reste également courant ....

Et cela me pose un problème de temps de réflexion, même si il y a un délai de rétractation (quoique sur itunes je ne sais pas), on sait tous que parfois on a la flemme de s'en servir, parfois on achète alors qu'on avait pas forcement envie (ce qui peut arriver aussi avec de l'argent liquide), mais je trouve que quand payer c'est trop simple, c'est pour le coup plus compulsif.

A la base le "double clics" pour acheter est là pour justement augmenter le délai, APPLE est amazon (et d'autres) permettent aux clients de dire "non je ne veux pu de ce temps de réflexion", et ils essaient au maximum de rétrécir ce temps.


----------



## bompi (14 Octobre 2014)

On peut toujours avoir des problèmes avec les cartes bancaires, dans la vie hors ligne comme la vie en ligne.

Pour tout ce qui est Internet, j'ai un compte qui ne sert qu'à ça, avec une carte dédiée, et parfaitement étanche [dans une autre banque que celle de mon compte principal]. Si un margoulin me pique ma carte en attaquant tel site marchand, et qu'il l'utilise, je le repèrerai immédiatement. Et les recours juridiques sont, je crois, toujours en faveur de la victime.

L'arnaque est toujours possible ; on peut choisir de tout couper (pas de paiement en ligne du tout) ou de faire en sorte de limiter les dégâts.


----------



## Gemcela (23 Octobre 2014)

Satisfait sauf que Bluetooth et air drop ne fonctionne pas entre IOS 8 à jour et Mac sur Yosémite


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2014)

Gemcela a dit:


> Satisfait sauf que Bluetooth et air drop ne fonctionne pas entre IOS 8 à jour et Mac sur Yosémite



idem pour moi 

pas de bluetooth avec le Mac , mais étrangement  , quand j'active le bluetooth , j'ai continuité qui fonctionne


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2014)

ne voulons pas mourir avant d'être mort je suis allez voir ces 2 iPhones 6 et 6 Plus
plutôt bof pour moi ni beau ni moche .. mais plutôt moche
si j'avais à choisir , sans hésiter je prendrais le ..5S
mais j'ai un mauvais fond , une sale nature, j'ai acheté la copie chinoise Xiaomi mi4
exprès , pour faire chier le fanboy
et ça marche


----------



## JediMac (31 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> ne voulons pas mourir avant d'être mort je suis allez voir ces 2 iPhones 6 et 6 Plus
> plutôt bof pour moi ni beau ni moche .. mais plutôt moche
> si j'avais à choisir , sans hésiter je prendrais le ..5S
> mais j'ai un mauvais fond , une sale nature, j'ai acheté la copie chinoise Xiaomi mi4
> ...



Pour le look, en effet j'irai aussi sur le 5s, mais les 6 ont d'autres arguments que, pour ma part et j'usage que j'en aurai, leur aspect ne peut gommer, en dehors de la taille écran ou de la puissance :

Autonomie améliorée
Appareil photo amélioré
WIFI plus performant


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2014)

JediMac a dit:


> Pour le look, en effet j'irai aussi sur le 5s, mais les 6 ont d'autres arguments que, pour ma part et j'usage que j'en aurai, leur aspect ne peut gommer, en dehors de la taille écran ou de la puissance :
> 
> Autonomie améliorée
> Appareil photo amélioré
> WIFI plus performant



pas certain que cela justifie de racler 800 boules au minimum..


----------



## JediMac (31 Octobre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> pas certain que cela justifie de racler 800 boules au minimum..


Je ne dirai pas ça comme ça, mais plutôt "Est-ce que ça vaut les 100  de différence ?", et là...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2014)

JediMac a dit:


> Je ne dirai pas ça comme ça, mais plutôt "Est-ce que ça vaut les 100  de différence ?", et là...



si tu fais la même chose avec le 5S qu'avec le 6 les 100 euros ne sont pas justifiés sauf à se faire plaisir évidemment
Mais bon pour ma part je ne dépasserai plus les 350 euros pour un smartphone qui reste à mes yeux un simple objet censé nous simplifier la vie . L'iPhone et son prix extravagant a plutôt tendance à la compliquer ( peur de se le faire voler ,de le tomber, faire attention dans quelle poche on le met et avec quoi .., le poser précautionneusement sur une table , l'affubler de coques et protections multiples etc..... etc  )
on en devient un peu esclave , j'aime pas
chacun son truc donc


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2014)

350 piastres, c'est aussi mon maximum. Donc je suis toujours en retard de deux générations d'iPhone [je viens de prendre un 5C 16 GB dont je suis bien content, au tarif qui m'a toujours semblé être celui qui lui revenait] ou d'une génération d'Android...

J'aime assez les ROM de Xiaomi, que j'ai installées sur des téléphones que leur fabricant ne mettaient pas à jour [il y a bien pire qu'Apple sur ce point !].

Après, qu'ils copient, je m'en fiche un peu : leurs ROM sont un peu mieux ficelées que la plupart des principales [SONY, Samsung et autres] et pas vilaines.


----------



## Tox (1 Novembre 2014)

290.- &#8364; pour moi ! Et sans être l'esclave d'un quelconque opérateur !

2013 a été la dernière année durant laquelle j'ai accordé plus de 400.- &#8364; à un smartphone.

Et quitte à faire réagir sur ce sujet, je reviens d'un magasin Apple où le 5s et les 6 étaient accessibles et la dernière génération d'iPhone est, en terme de finitions, au niveau du HTC et en-dessous d'un 5s. Je le réaffirme : les 6 sonnent creux et l'insertion des antennes sur le châssis n'est pas du tout soignée.


----------



## JustTheWay (1 Novembre 2014)

Tox a dit:


> 290.-  pour moi ! Et sans être l'esclave d'un quelconque opérateur !
> 
> 2013 a été la dernière année durant laquelle j'ai accordé plus de 400.-  à un smartphone.
> 
> Et quitte à faire réagir sur ce sujet, je reviens d'un magasin Apple où le 5s et les 6 étaient accessibles et la dernière génération d'iPhone est, en terme de finitions, au niveau du HTC et en-dessous d'un 5s. Je le réaffirme : les 6 sonnent creux et l'insertion des antennes sur le châssis n'est pas du tout soignée.



430 euros pour moi pour un 5S neuf.

Mais pour la finition, on disait pareil des bandes blanches 

Moi je préfère le 5s pour la taille de l'écran après c'est personnel, plus grand c'est pas pratique pour moi.


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Novembre 2014)

Le point positif c'est que la gamme iPhone est enfin éclectique :
Entre le 5C, le 5S, le 6 et 6 Plus le consommateur à le choix tant niveau design, performances que pour le prix.
J'aimerais bien une différence et un choix aussi prononcés pour les iPad.


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2014)

Sur les iPad, il me semble que la gamme est encore plus fournie.

Sur les iPhone, le ridicule est d'avoir des 5C à 8 GB, sur lesquels les mises à jour par ouifi n'est même pas possible. C'est le côté rapace d'Apple (que je trouve indéfendable voire limite sur un plan éthique (de la part d'une société qui prétend "changer le monde" à chaque intervention publique)).
Mais ce point mis de côté, on a quatre téléphones assez complémentaires et sympathiques.


----------



## Filemux (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour

Hier j'ai vu les IPhone 6 en exposition au milieu d'autres modèles... Auparavant un iPhone était immédiatement identifiable, il se démarquait visuellement de la concurrence ; ce n'est plus le cas, je trouve que le design s'est banalisé. 
Je ne l'ai pas encore eu en main donc je ne parle que de ressenti visuel. Esthétiquement je préfère mon iPhone 5. Pour ce qui est de la technologie c'est évidemment une autre histoire.


----------



## Tox (1 Novembre 2014)

JustTheWay a dit:


> 430 euros pour moi pour un 5S neuf.
> 
> Mais pour la finition, on disait pareil des bandes blanches
> 
> Moi je préfère le 5s pour la taille de l'écran après c'est personnel, plus grand c'est pas pratique pour moi.



360.-  pour un 5S neuf 32 Go. Mais j'ai dû trouver un smartphone en excellent état à échanger pour profiter d'une remise et d'un rabais de 10%. J'avais un S4 dans un tiroir. Ça m'a fait sourire, mais ce n'est pas pour moi, c'est un cadeau 

Pour les bandes ce n'est pas tant l'aspect que le millimètre d'écart avec l'aluminium que je trouve décevant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h22 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Sur les iPad, il me semble que la gamme est encore plus fournie.
> 
> Sur les iPhone, le ridicule est d'avoir des 5C à 8 GB, sur lesquels les mises à jour par ouifi n'est même pas possible. C'est le côté rapace d'Apple (que je trouve indéfendable voire limite sur un plan éthique (de la part d'une société qui prétend "changer le monde" à chaque intervention publique)).
> Mais ce point mis de côté, on a quatre téléphones assez complémentaires et sympathiques.



8 Go, c'est rédhibitoire. Autant virer l'appareil photo et les sonneries personnelles. 40.-  une carte sdxc de 64 Go, ça laisse songeur


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Sur les iPad, il me semble que la gamme est encore plus fournie.
> 
> Sur les iPhone, le ridicule est d'avoir des 5C à 8 GB, sur lesquels les mises à jour par ouifi n'est même pas possible. C'est le côté rapace d'Apple (que je trouve indéfendable voire limite sur un plan éthique (de la part d'une société qui prétend "changer le monde" à chaque intervention publique)).
> Mais ce point mis de côté, on a quatre téléphones assez complémentaires et sympathiques.



Oui mais ils se "ressemblent" tous je trouve.
Par contre 8go ça devient en effet limite inutilisable.
Je vois avec le 16 Go c'est déjà chaud et iOS prend davantage de place chaque année j'ai l'impression.


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2014)

16 GB, ça me suffit. Parce que mon iPod (64 GB) s'occupe de la musique.
Mon 5C me plaît bien (très bien fabriqué, assurément) et se distingue plutôt des autres iPhone.

Et les 6/6+ sont effectivement plus habituels, plus quelconques.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (2 Novembre 2014)

J'ai pu tester pendant une semaine un 6+ par rapport au 5S :

Je travaille avec un MBA, un Ipad Mini 1ere gen. wifi + cellular de 64GO et un iphone 5S

le 6 + est sympa, il rend l'IPAD moins utile pour ce qui est du mail, de l'agenda, mais pour la lecture de docs sous pdf si cela est plus facile que sur l'Iphone, c'est quand même plus difficile que sur l'Ipad.

Pour l'aspect téléphone, je trouve l'accroche réseau un peu meilleure sur le 6+

Pour l'autonomie : le 6 + dure plus longtemps mais je suis équipé de deux batteries de secours donc c'est moins fondamental (2 jours d'autonomie avec le 5s)

Pour la portabilité et l'ergonomie : le 5 S est bien meilleur, le 6 + est une plaie à mettre dans une poche

Pour les performances, je n'ai pas été en mesure de constater une différence avec le 5S ou l'IPAD mini.

Pour le coté travail : page, keynote, numbers, présentation : c'est juste impossible sur un iphone 6 + étant précisé que l'IPAD mini est déjà limite

Pour le coté multimédia (musique & films) ; l'écran du 6 est bien trop petit pour regarder un film, je trouve d'ailleurs que l'IPAD mini a lui aussi un écran trop restreint (à titre perso c'est l'IPAD 2 familial qui sert pour les films) de toute manière dans le cadre d'un usage pro cela ne présente à ce jour que peu d'intérêt. 

Finalement je vais rendre le 6 + pour rester sur mon 5 S, les gains offerts par la génération 6 / 6 + n'ont pas beaucoup d'intérêts.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2014)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Oui mais ils se "ressemblent" tous je trouve.
> Par contre 8go ça devient en effet limite inutilisable.
> Je vois avec le 16 Go c'est déjà chaud et iOS prend davantage de place chaque année j'ai l'impression.



Cela dépend de l'utilisation ... en utilisation pro je vois pas non plus l'intérêt d'avoir plus.

Ensuite pour le grand public il y a le cloud, donc encore une fois, il ne faut pas croire que tout le monde utilise son smartphone de la même manière, APPLE a du constater 8GO c'est largement suffisant pour une grande catégorie de personne. Et avec le cloud, mise à part une utilisation différente, je vois pas trop le problème.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Novembre 2014)

Coucou les gens !

 Je ne passe plus souvent ici mais un avis en vaut un autre. Les iPhone 6 pour moi, c'est simple : c'est trop moche, trop grand et trop cher. Avec un tel trio de déconvenues, je n'ai pas cherché plus loin... Ah si, un autre point m'a rebuté : cet objectif qui dépasse. Ce n'est pas pour le côté disgracieux mais pour la perte d'un usage. Avec un iPhone 6, je ne pourrais plus me servir de mon téléphone comme niveau... 

 Après, il y a des trucs très amusants à lire comme les performances. Les forums Apple se moquaient des forums PC où les gens parlaient des performances, maintenant, dès qu'un iPhone sort, ça bench à tout va. Sachant que mon iPhone 4S est largement assez performant pour mon usage, cet argument n'en est pas à mes yeux. Il est aussi assez savoureux de voir les retournements de vestes sur la taille : après s'être moqué des pelles à tartes sous Android, Apple propose aussi les siennes... Pourtant, on l'a assez lu dans la prose Apple qu'un smartphone devait être compact. 

 Je garde donc mon iPhone 4S sans le moindre regret...  S'il lui arrivait malheur, j'en rachèterais un tant que ce sera possible. Au pire, ce serait un iPhone 5S. Et si Apple ne fait plus que dans la pelle à tarte à l'avenir, je prendrai autre chose.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Novembre 2014)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Coucou les gens !
> 
> Je ne passe plus souvent ici mais un avis en vaut un autre. Les iPhone 6 pour moi, c'est simple : c'est trop moche, trop grand et trop cher. Avec un tel trio de déconvenues, je n'ai pas cherché plus loin... Ah si, un autre point m'a rebuté : cet objectif qui dépasse. Ce n'est pas pour le côté disgracieux mais pour la perte d'un usage. Avec un iPhone 6, je ne pourrais plus me servir de mon téléphone comme niveau...
> 
> ...



J'attends avec impatiente un article qui montre à quel point c'est stupide et inutile les bench, et j'ose même pas parler des interprétations des chiffres, de la connerie à l'état pure, même en politique ils vont pas aussi loin.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2014)

Plus d'un mois d'utilisation de l'iPhone 6 , et je lui trouve pas grand chose a redire , certe , je viens d'un iPhone 5S et il n'y a pas de grand changement , sauf sa taille , mais j'ai très vite pris l'habitude .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Plus d'un mois d'utilisation de l'iPhone 6 , et je lui trouve pas grand chose a redire , certe , je viens d'un iPhone 5S et il n'y a pas de grand changement , sauf sa taille , mais j'ai très vite pris l'habitude .



C'est peut être bien ça le problème ...passer du 5S au 6 sans changement notable et donc racler XXX euros pour finalement 1 cm...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> C'est peut être bien ça le problème ...passer du 5S au 6 sans changement notable et donc racler XXX euros pour finalement 1 cm...



Bon contrairement a des certaines idées reçues , je change régulièrement d'iPhone , j'ai revendu mon 5S plus de 550  en Juillet sachant l'arrivé de l'iPhone 6  et mon iPhone 6 en renouvellement  m'a couté 319  donc je trouve le cm pas très cher 

et je suis persuader que je ne suis pas le seul a faire de cette manière


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2014)

Ah la la... Vous oubliez LE truc qui différencie les 6/6+ du 5S (et de tous les autres, aussi bien). La NFC et ApplePay.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Bon contrairement a des certaines idées reçues , je change régulièrement d'iPhone , j'ai revendu mon 5S plus de 550 &#8364; en Juillet sachant l'arrivé de l'iPhone 6  et mon iPhone 6 en renouvellement  m'a couté 319 &#8364; donc je trouve le cm pas très cher
> 
> et je suis persuader que je ne suis pas le seul a faire de cette manière



chacun fait effectivement comme bon lui semble 
pour moi un 5S ou un 6 reste un iPhone pour faire exactement la même chose, mais pour 319 euros de plus
en bon auvergnat je garde mes sous 
et puis Apple en a bien assez ...


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2014)

En fait, la gamme actuelle serait plus acceptable si le 5C venait avec 16 GB, le 5S d'emblée avec 32 GB (et peut-être que cette taille-là) et que les premiers 6 et 6+ venaient avec 32 GB au lieu de 16 GB.
Ça resterait cher mais me paraîtrait un peu plus convenable.

Mais comme des millions de gens en ont commandé, je suppose que les tarifs sont parfaits.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En fait, la gamme actuelle serait plus acceptable si le 5C venait avec 16 GB, le 5S d'emblée avec 32 GB (et peut-être que cette taille-là) et que les premiers 6 et 6+ venaient avec 32 GB au lieu de 16 GB.
> Ça resterait cher mais me paraîtrait un peu plus convenable.
> 
> *Mais comme des millions de gens en ont commandé, je suppose que les tarifs sont parfaits.*



ça , dès qu'on fait référence au statut social , c'est imparable et plus encore en période de crise
les regardants et les regardés ...et peu importe leurs moyens réels
Apple l'a parfaitement compris 
très fort
ce monde actuel vacille dans l'apparence
pas pressé d'être demain moi...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> chacun fait effectivement comme bon lui semble
> pour moi un 5S ou un 6 reste un iPhone pour faire exactement la même chose, mais pour 319 euros de plus
> en bon auvergnat je garde mes sous
> et puis Apple en a bien assez ...



a chaque sortie d'un iPhone , je fais un petit bénéfice sur ma vente 
Merci Apple 


@Alan : ah quand une photo du musée aquatique


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> a chaque sortie d'un iPhone , je fais un petit bénéfice sur ma vente
> Merci Apple




Vingt ans d'Apple. - Les bénéfices ça se divise, la réclusion ça s'additionne.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2014)

bompi a dit:


> En fait, la gamme actuelle serait plus acceptable si le 5C venait avec 16 GB, le 5S d'emblée avec 32 GB (et peut-être que cette taille-là) et que les premiers 6 et 6+ venaient avec 32 GB au lieu de 16 GB.
> Ça resterait cher mais me paraîtrait un peu plus convenable.
> 
> Mais comme des millions de gens en ont commandé, je suppose que les tarifs sont parfaits.



Un iPhone 6 en 32 GB au lieu du 16 serait en effet un bon compromis

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h46 ----------




alan63 a dit:


> Vingt ans d'Apple. - Les bénéfices ça se divise, la réclusion ça s'additionne.



j'en suis loin des vingt ans d'Apple !!


----------



## bompi (7 Novembre 2014)

On peut dire que le dessin des iPhone 6/6+ aura plus aux designers de Lenovo :


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Novembre 2014)

Chez eux, au moins, l'objectif ne dépasse pas (nonobstant la qualité d'icelui, dirais-je en mode macomaniac).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> *Chez eux, au moins, l'objectif ne dépasse pas *(nonobstant la qualité d'icelui, dirais-je en mode macomaniac).



le prix surement non plus...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> le prix surement non plus...



Il sera vendu a un tarif d'environ de 1999 yuans (soit 265)

Pour la technique , Au menu, nous avons un écran Super AMOLED de 5 pouces dune définition de 1280 x 720 pixels , un processeur Snapdragon 64 bits (non précisé), 1 Go de RAM, 16 Go de mémoire extensible et un APN de 13 mégapixels. Le tout tourne sous Android 4.4.4 et est compatible 4G .

Source


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Il sera vendu a un tarif d'environ de 1999 yuans (soit 265)
> 
> Pour la technique , Au menu, nous avons un écran Super AMOLED de 5 pouces dune définition de 1280 x 720 pixels , un processeur Snapdragon 64 bits (non précisé), 1 Go de RAM, 16 Go de mémoire extensible et un APN de 13 mégapixels. Le tout tourne sous Android 4.4.4 et est compatible 4G .
> 
> Source



j'en veux pas
c'est plus cher que mon MI4


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Novembre 2014)

J'en veux pas non plus.
Je ne trouvais déjà pas l'iPhone 6 joli.

Reste que l'on peut se poser la question : où va-t-on si la concurrence se met à copier Apple qui se met à copier la concurrence ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'en veux pas non plus.
> Je ne trouvais déjà pas l'iPhone 6 joli.
> 
> Reste que l'on peut se poser la question : où va-t-on si la concurrence se met à copier Apple qui se met à copier la concurrence ?



Moi non plus j'en veux pas , je préfère le vrai iPhone 6


----------



## bompi (9 Novembre 2014)

Bah ! Si on pouvait y installer un système sympathique, ça le rendrait plus sympathique aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2014)




----------



## Julie 75 (25 Janvier 2015)

J'en suis contente, ce centimètre et sa minceur comptent, mais j'y suis venu pour la 4G. Mon 5 ne pouvait pas, et captait beaucoup moins bien en téléphonie que le 4 et le 6. Toujours le même problème d'autonomie.


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Janvier 2015)

Pour ma part je n'ai pas de problème d'autonomie, il tient facilement 3 jours en utilisation régulière.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Janvier 2015)

217ae1 a dit:


> Pour ma part je n'ai pas de problème d'autonomie, il tient facilement 3 jours en utilisation régulière.



Oui, pareil. L'autonomie du 6+ est vraiment très correcte, de cet ordre pour moi aussi. C'est vraiment un gros confort retrouvé par rapport au 5, surtout quand on a un usage pro du téléphone. Fini, les batteries externes de secours.


----------



## kaos (25 Janvier 2015)

J'ai moi aussi gagné en autonomie en changeant moi même la batterie de mon iPhone 3GS
cela m'a permit avec les 700 euros  que je n'ai pas mis dans l'iphone 6 de payer mon loyer 

Mais moi j'habite pas chez mes parents au moins :finger:


----------



## shina (18 Février 2015)

j'ai l'iphone 6, mon blackberry torch m'ayant laché en octobre 2014, j'ai changé pour l'iphone 6 16go.  J'en suis très satisfaite =).  bon le clavier physique me manque quand même. 
Je ne regrette pas mon choix, il me reste à voir en photo de nuit si il fait aussi bien que mon ancien torch mais ça je le verrais en avril ^^. 

Après bien sur, il a des choses que je regrette, comme la gestion des mails bien meilleure sur blackberry (enfin je n'ai pas testé BB10 encore) sinon le téléphone est quand même super. 
Niveau autonomie ça me semble très correct pour un smartphone, j'ai un petit forfait donc j'utilise peu internet sur le mobile, sauf en wifi si j'en ai la possibilité.  

Reste à voir combien de temps je resterai sur iphone, mon maximum reste de 1 an xD. (clavier physique quand tu nous tiens lol). 
Le must serait qu'apple sorte un iphone avec clavier physique mais celà demeure du fantasme je crois.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mars 2015)

j'ai pris le 6+   car c'est le moins plus petit , encore beaucoup trop petit, je veux un ipad mini  phone
a part ce detail de minusculitude endémique  il est genial


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, pareil. L'autonomie du 6+ est vraiment très correcte, de cet ordre pour moi aussi. C'est vraiment un gros confort retrouvé par rapport au 5, surtout quand on a un usage pro du téléphone. Fini, les batteries externes de secours.



Je confirme


----------



## Willow37 (9 Avril 2015)

sincèrement l'iphone me manque, mais vu son prix approchant celui de mon mac book air, je n'ai pu qu'aller vers un Nokia 1020 (déjà génial) mais j'avoue que j'aurai bien aimé revenir sous iphone... y'en a bien un qui est mou c'est bien ça dans les nouveaux ?


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2015)

Disons que c'est un problème de physique, de résistance des matériaux. Plus grand sera le téléphone, plus il sera susceptible de progressivement (ou rapidement) se voiler. Donc le 6+ peut plus rapidement se transformer en un approximatif boomerang.
Samsung, qui connaît pourtant bien la question avec ses grands smartphones, semble rencontrer des problèmes similaires avec son S6.

Mais on trouve d'autres iPhone, plus anciens, à des prix plus raisonnables (si on tient à goûter aux joies de iOS).


----------



## Willow37 (9 Avril 2015)

je ne sais pas si tu répondais à moi en particulier bompi ??

ben j'avais entendu parler de l'iphone mou qui se tordait mais en fait j'ai pas suivi l'affaire donc je demandais des nouvelles

j'ai quitté mon 3GS y'a un an et je l'ai tjrs regretté parce que je l'ai adoré et je l'adore tjrs mais il était trop lent et vieux...


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2015)

Oui, je répondais à ton post.

Effectivement, le 6 et le 6+ sont plus souples que les précédents : on ne peut pas faire plus grand et plus fin sans encourir le risque d'avoir un appareil moins résistant aux torsions.

Le Galaxy S6, donc, semble rencontrer le même problème pour des raisons similaires (beau design, taille, matériaux).

Mais, d'un autre côté, il suffit de ne pas s'asseoir dessus...
Il s'est vendu des dizaines de millions de 6 : tous ne sont pas pliés. 

Reste que tu peux aussi acheter des iPhone précédents (5, 5C, 5S) d'occasion ou reconditionnés, pour profiter de iOS 8 [personnellement, j'aime vraiment beaucoup iOS 8].


----------



## Willow37 (9 Avril 2015)

ouai... mais il va me falloir une bonne excuse pour dire a maman "tu sais j'ai pété mon super beau nokia 1020 que tu m'as payé y'a un an..." tu vois le truc ^^ et puis moi je veux pas un d'occas, je veux un NEUF ! je veux l'argent du beurre et tout le bazard autour !!!! ^^


ah oui donc c'était une "ânerie" le truc du téléphone plat ^^ sincèrement je me suis fait avoir moi j'y croyais à fond (bonjour la naïveté)


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Avril 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Oui, je répondais à ton post.
> 
> Effectivement, le 6 et le 6+ sont plus souples que les précédents : on ne peut pas faire plus grand et plus fin sans encourir le risque d'avoir un appareil moins résistant aux torsions.
> 
> ...



Je tiens quand même à préciser qu'il n'y a nul besoin de s’assoir dessus pour le torde, un choc ou une torsion à un endroit précis suffit. Il peut aussi se tordre dans une poche avant ... bref. Enfin il ne suffit pas de ne pas le mettre dans sa poche arrière pour pas le tordre, je veux dire. 

C'est un peu la faute à pas de chance, mon 5S a été tordu et échangé, j'étais pas le premier et je ne suis surement pas le dernier, il y a quand même un contrôle visuel ...


----------



## Willow37 (10 Avril 2015)

ah tu sembles avoir été une maelcontreuse victime

nan mais moi j'étais persuadée que un iphone mou allait sortir, et en fait c'était sûrement un article qui relatait des malheurs que vous avez subit suite à l'achat ^^


----------



## Jesuisbleu (8 Mai 2015)

Ah, les souvenirs du Bend Gate, c'est comme si c'était hier! 
Mon jeans Celio 2 - iPhone 6 - 0... victoire incontestable!! Mais ca coute cher...


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (8 Mai 2015)

dis toi qu'après , , y'a HTC et LG qui essayent de te vendre des écrans courbés ! Avec l'iphone 6 , on a l'ergonomie d'un écran courbe , et l'avantage d'un panoramique en mode paysage ( immersion totale avec un 6+ quand tu prend un panorama en le collant devant tes yeux !!!! )


----------



## Jesuisbleu (8 Mai 2015)

hahaha j'adore ton humour Shawn! Merci


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2015)

L'iphone 6 reste un superbe téléphone


----------



## Willow37 (9 Mai 2015)

dommage que je ne puisse pas me le payer... pour l'instant


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

Willow37 a dit:


> dommage que je ne puisse pas me le payer... pour l'instant



Peu être attendre les bonnes occasions  qui devraient arriver prochainement


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (9 Mai 2015)

oui .... en meme temps que l'iphone 6S , 6S+ et 6C


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2015)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> oui .... en meme temps que l'iphone 6S , 6S+ et 6C



Je ne sais pas encore


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (10 Mai 2015)

XD généralement les prix des anciennes générations baissent quand les nouvelles sont en vente


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2015)

c'est une règle


----------



## bompi (22 Mai 2015)

Je dirais plutôt que c'est une habitude ou une coutume.


----------



## Shawn O'Connors (22 Mai 2015)

c'est une tradition ancestrale !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2015)

Shawn O'Connors a dit:


> c'est une tradition ancestrale !



n'exagérons


----------



## Watain (3 Décembre 2015)

Bon, je me suis laissé tenté par un iPhone 6  

http://www.meilleurmobile.com/mobiles/telephone-Apple-iPhone-6S-Gris-Sideral_4676.do 

Je l'ai pris en renouvellement d'un forfait Orange du coup je l'ai eu à moins de 200€.
Ca fait environ un mois que je l'utilise et je ne suis franchement pas déçus, il es ultra fluide, les images sontrparfaites (et l'escran est super confortable quand on regarde des vidéos) 

Bref un achat que je ne regrette pas une seule seconde


----------



## Willow37 (3 Décembre 2015)

je trouve que les prix sont encore super élevés de l'iphone 5... mais bon ; j'aimerai bien me laisser tenter aussi Watain... mais  le renouvellement de forfait je connais plus depuis au moins 7 ans j'ai laissé tomber, je les trouve inintéressants les forfaits proposés et quand j'ai été chez Sosh, dont l'offre internationale est sans conteste la meilleure (inexistante chez les autres opérateurs en fait quasiment, à moins que ça ai changé), à cette époque je n'ai pas pris de téléphone avec et le prix de l'iphone était exorbitant 

je trouve les prix juste aberrants mais bon... ça me déçoit tellement depuis que Steve est DCD, les prix ne cessent d'augmenter


----------



## bompi (3 Décembre 2015)

L'offre internationale de Free me paraît beaucoup plus intéressante, raison pour laquelle je ne suis plus chez Sosh.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Décembre 2015)

Tu t'es cassé de chez sosh ?
T'arriverais à le dire 10 fois de suite, pour voir.


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2015)

L'écrire, oui. Le dire, non. 
Disons que, avec Free, je voyage en Europe sans me poser de question ni avoir besoin d'un supplément (à l'époque) ou d'une application à la noix (Libon...)
Certes, le réseau est nul dans une bonne partie du territoire, mais ça va bien finir par s'améliorer. Et à l'étranger, on a un vrai réseau


----------



## Willow37 (4 Décembre 2015)

ah ouai tiens je vais aller voir ça

ils ont que deux offres téléphone c'est ça ? 0 et 15,99 ?

car je comprends pas très bien leur site web

parce que l'offre à 15,99 c'est exactement la même que celle a 20 chez sosh, et comme je suis pas freebox ben je l'aurai également a 20 chez free donc pour moi aucun intérêt


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2015)

On est en train de faire un bon petit hors-sujet, là... 

[[Si on met de côté la qualité du réseau métropolitain (qui, à elle seule, incite plutôt à rester du côté d'Orange/Sosh, évidemment), les conditions d'utilisation du forfait à 20 € sont (pour moi) beaucoup plus intéressantes chez Free dès que l'on consomme de la data (50 GB par mois en 4G, quand même) ou qu'on va à l'étranger (au moins l'UE : par an, pour chaque pays pris séparément, on a droit à 35 jours de SMS/MMS et d'appels illiimités). Ça me convient parfaitement pour mes vacances et quelques déplacements. C'est un peu plus chiche en données à l'étranger (3GB en 3G au total : suffisant en général pour la messagerie ; après, prendre le ouifi quelque part).
Et pour l'avoir essayé en Belgique, en Italie, en Suède et aux Pays-Bas, le réseau des partenaires locaux était tout à fait correct.]]


----------



## Willow37 (5 Décembre 2015)

Merci de ta réponse !

En meme temps si on fait jamais de hors sujet on parle de rien et on pose pas de questions. Et là ce que tu disais + haut m'intéressait.


----------



## Morgan Hillat (31 Décembre 2015)

Coucou. J’utilise l’iPhone 6 Plus. Au début, je le trouvais trop grand, mais je me suis très vite adaptée à sa taille. En fait, il entre dans la poche de la plupart de mes pantalons et, donc, c’est facile de l’emmener avec moi partout où je vais. Je trouve que son appareil photo est très bon, même en basse luminosité. En somme, c’est mon téléphone de choix. Il est bien meilleur que l’iPhone 6.


----------

